# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Demokracia është fe e shpifur‏

## teuhid

Demokracia është fe e shpifur në të cilën krijuesit e saj janë zotëra, ndërsa pasuesit e saj janë robër.

Vërejtje për besimtarët e mirë, paralajmërim për të pakujdesshmit, vendosje e argumenteve mbi kokëfortit dhe arsyetim para Zotit të botëve!

Demokracia është produkt i mallkuar i sekularizmit dhe kopil i tij, sepse sekularizmi është doktrinë e të pafeve e cila e ka për qëllim ta ndajë fenë nga pushteti dhe qeverisja.

Duhet të dihet se ky term i çmendur -demokracia nuk është me origjinë arabe por greke. Kjo është përshtatja e dy fjalëve: Demos, që do të thotë popull, dhe kratio, që do të thotë gjykim, pushtet dhe ligjvënie, ... Kjo do të thotë se përkthimi gjuhësor i këtyre fjalëve është: Gjykimi i popullit, pushteti i popullit dhe legjislacioni i popullit.

Kjo, sipas pasuesve të demokracisë, është vlera e saj më e madhe dhe kjo është arsyeja pse ata e festojnë dhe e lavdërojnë. Në të njëjtën kohë, pikërisht këto kualifikime të demokracisë ashpër e kundërshtojnë islamin dhe pikërisht ato i përfaqësojnë kundërshtim të ashpër teuhidit 1 (monoteizmit islam).

Vëlla, ti e ke kuptuar se parimi themelor është, pse janë krijuar krijesat, pse kanë zbritur Librat, për të cilët janë dërguar të dërguarit - ajo lidhja më e fortë e islamit, teuhidi ose dëshmia se Allahu është i vetmi Zot, drejtimin e ibadeteve 2 vetë Atij dhe shmangies që të adhurosh dikën tjetër përveç Tij. Bindja ndaj ligjit është vetëm një nga pjesët e ibadetit e cila duhet të jetë vetëm për Allahun. Përndryshe, njeriu do të jetë mushrik 3 dhe humbës.

Do të thotë, njeriu do të jetë mushrik, pavarësisht nëse veçantin e lartpërmendur të islamit e kryen nëpërmjet demokracisë - sepse në realitet në atë sistem gjykata e merr (në ligjvënie) popullin apo shumica, gjë që është dëshira më e madhe e demokratëve, sekularistëve dhe atyre që ia atribuojnë vetës së tyre islamin - ose, siç që është sot, ku gjykata i posedon prijësit dhe bandat e tyre nga radhët e familjeve të tyre, ose biznesmenët e pasur, të cilët posedojnë kapital dhe mediat të cilat ua mundësojnë që të vijnë deri tek parlamenti - pallati i demokracisë dhe zoti i tyre - mbret ose princ, i cili ka fuqinë për ta shpërbërë kuvendin apo jo, kur dhe si ai dëshiron.

Prandaj, në cilën do anë ta shfaqim demokracinë, është e qartë se ky është sistem i mosbesimit në Allahun e Lartëmadhëruar, shirk në Zotin e qiejve dhe të tokës dhe kundërshtim i mprehtë i fesë në Njëshmërinë e Allahut, besimin e të gjithë të dërguarve...

Këtë e pohojmë nga arsyet e mëposhtme:

E PARA:

Ky është menaxhimi i njerëzve apo legjislacion i tagutit 4 dhe nuk është ligji i Allahut. All-llahu Pejgamberin e Tij, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, e urdhëroi që të gjykoj me atë që ia shpalli Ai dhe kërkoi që mos të merret me dëshirat e njerëzve apo vullnetin e shumicës, në mënyrë që ata mos ta mashtrojnë, dhe kështu ta lënë të paktën një pjesë të asaj që Allahu ia ka shpallur atij .

Në këtë kontekst, Allahu i Lartë ka thënë:

"Ta zbritëm) Që edhe ti të gjykosh me atë që të zbriti All-llahu, e mos ndiq dëshirat e tyre dhe ruaju rrezikut të tyre që të mos të shmangin nga një pjesë e asaj që ta zbriti All-llahu. "(El-Maide, 49)

Kjo është feja e teuhidit, feja e islamit.

Por, në demokraci, në fenë mushrike, admiruesit e tij thonë, ''Dhe gjyko me atë që është e pranuar nga ana e popullit, pasoj teket dhe dëshirat e tyre dhe ruaju që diçka mos të kthej nga ajo që ata duan dhe ia përshkruajnë.''

Këtë e thonë ata, dhe kjo është ideologjia e demokracisë. Kjo është kufr5 i cili të nxjerr nga feja dhe është shirk6 i qartë, në qoftë se ata këtë e zbatojnë në praktikë.

Edhe përkundër asaj që u tha, gjendja e tyre faktike është shumë më e keqe. Nëse dikush diskuton për gjendjen e tyre, ata do të thonë, ''Gjyko në mes tyre sipas asaj që tagutët dhe njerëzit e tij të zgjedhur e duan, dhe asnjë ligj nuk mund të miratohet pa lejen dhe miratimin e tij.''

Ky është një devijim permanent dhe i qartë dhe prezanton lirimin agresiv në shirk ndaj Allahut të Plotfuqishëm.

E DYTA:

Ky është gjykim i shumicës ose gjykim i tagutit, në përputhje me kushtetutën, por jo në përputhje me ligjin e Allahut. Këto libra përmbajnë kushtetutën e tyre, që ata e respektojnë më shumë se Kur'anin7. Ata më shumë e donë gjykimin e këtyre kushtetutave se gjykimin e Kuranit, ndërsa gjykimi i Kuranit duhet të jetë gjithmonë në varësi të gjykimit të kushtetutës së tyre!

Prandaj, legjislatura dhe gjykimi i njerëzve në këtë fe (demokraci), nuk do të jenë të pranuara, përveç nëse është i përfshirë në kushtetutën e tyre, sepse kushtetuta është burim i ligjit. Në fe demokracia nuk shpërfillet në ajetet Kuranore apo në hadithet e Pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ue selem. Nuk është e mundur që ata ta përshkruajnë të paktën një ligj në përputhje me Kur'anin dhe sunnetin8 e Profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selam (në qoftë se ajo nuk është në përputhje me proceset e tyre) - mund ti pyetni avokatët, në qoftë se në këtë nuk besoni.

All-llahu ka thënë:

"Nëse nuk pajtoheni për ndonjë çështje, atëherë parashtrojeni atë te All-llahu (te libri i Tij) dhe te i dërguari, po qe se i besoni All-llahut dhe ditës së fundit. Kjo është më e dobishmja dhe përfundimi më i mirë". (An-Nisa, 59)

Por, feja e demokracisë thotë: ''Dhe në qoftë se në diçka nuk pajtoheni  kthejuni njerëzve, kuvendit të tyre dhe mbretit të tyre, sipas ligjit laik dhe kushtetutës!''

All-llahu ka thënë:

"Medet për ju dhe për ata që i adhuroni, pos All-llahut, po a nuk po kuptoni?"9 (El-Enbija, 67)

Nëse masa do të donte që përmes fesë demokratike ta aplikoj ligjin e Allahut, përmes legjislativeve mushrike të kuvendit të saj  ata assesi nuk do ta mund ta bënin, përveç nëse këtë e lejon taguti, përveç kushtetutës dhe përmes shkrimeve të tij, sepse ai është libri i shenjtë i demokracisë.

Lirisht mund të themi: Ky është Tevrati dhe Ungjili i tyre, të cilët vetëm se i kanë shtrembëruar në përputhje me dëshirat e tyre.

E TRETA:

Demokracia është produkt i mallkuar i laicizmit dhe kopil i tij, sepse sekularizmi është doktrinë mosbesimtare e cila eka për qëllim ta ndajë fenë nga qeveria dhe qeverisjen.

Demokracia është gjykim i shumicës ose gjykim i tagutit, por kurrsesi nuk është gjykim i të Madhit dhe të Plotfuqishmit Allah. Ajo nuk e merr parasysh ligjin e All-llahut, përveç nëse ai pajtohet me tekstin e kushtetutës së tyre, pastaj me dëshirat e shumicës, dhe veçanërisht me epshet e tagutit dhe prijësve të tyre.

Prandaj, në qoftë se tërë populli, si tërësi, ti thonë tagutit dhe perëndive demokratike:

''Ne duam ta zbatojmë ligjin e Allahut. Ne duam për ta parandaluar cilindo nga burrat, anëtarët e parlamentit apo udhëheqësit, që të jenë ligjvënës. Ne duam ta aplikojmë ligjin e Allahut ndaj murtedëve (felëshuesve), kurvarëve, hajnave dhe pijanecëve. Duam që ti detyrojmë gratë ta veshin hixhabin. Duam ti detyrojmë gratë dhe burrat në ndershmëri. Duam ta parandalojmë lakuriqësin, amoralitetin, zinan, homoseksualizmin, mëkatet tjera dhe shthurjen...''

- Ata menjëherë do të përgjigjeshin:

''Kjo është në kundërshtim me demokracinë dhe lirinë e saj.''

Prandaj, kjo është liria e demokracisë:

''Të jesh i lirë nga feja e All-llahut dhe ligjet e Tij dhe lirisht ti kalosh kufijtë e Tij.''

Të mallkuar qofshi, të mallkuar qofshi dhe të mallkuar qofshi - derisa gjuha të lodhet...

Por legjislacioni i ligjeve të imagjinuara do të ruhen në demokracinë e tyre të lig dhe cilido që nuk pajtohet me këtë ose nuk i pranon këto kufizime - do të dënohet.

Prandaj, vëllezër dhe motra në Islam, demokracia është fe e cila është e ndryshme nga feja e All-llahut. Ky është gjykim i tagutit dhe jo i All-llahut. Ky është ligj i zotave të ndryshëm idhnak dhe të vrazhdë, por jo ligji i Allahut, të Vetmit, Ngadhënjyesit.

Kushdo që e pranon demokracinë - do të thotë se e pranon të gjykohet me ligj i cili është i shkruar në përputhje me kushtetutën dhe pranon që këtij legjislacioni ti jap përparësi mbi ligjin e All-llahut, të Vetmit, Ngadhënjyesit.

I shkroi njeriu ligjet apo jo, fitoi ai në zgjedhjet mushrike ose jo, vetëm pajtimi i tij me idhujtarët në lidhje me besimin demokratik, pëlqimi i tij që ka të drejtë të sjellë ligje përveç ligjit të Allahut dhe të gjykon me ligje tjera përveç me ligje të sheriatit e bënë që autoriteti i tij të duket më i rëndësishëm se fuqia e Allahut, Libri i All-llahut dhe ligji i Tij - dhe ky është mosbesim i qartë! Prandaj, kjo është e qartë, devijim i qartë dhe shirk.

Njerëzit në demokracinë parlamentare i zgjedhin këta përfaqësues, dhe secila grup ose fis do ta zgjedhë ''zotin'' nga këta '' zota'' ligjvënës, që ti përshkruajnë ligjet në përputhje me dëshirat dhe epshet e tyre, dhe në përputhje me tekstin e kushtetutës.

Disa prej tyre i zgjedhin ''zotat'' e tyre (ligjvënësit e tyre të rremë, tagutat) sipas ideologjisë së tij ose mënyrës së të menduarit, kështu që do të bëhet një zot për këtë grup, dhe tjetri për të tjerët. Disa prej tyre i zgjedhin nga fisi, dhe kështu do të jetë një zot për këtë grup, dhe një zote fantazmë për atë tjetrin...

Kështu ata zotin e zgjedhin në bazë të fisit dhe përkatësisë nacionaliste, dhe, ose do të udhëheq zoti i fisit apo idhulli i adhuruar i fisit tjetër. Dikush vetës do tia zgjedh ''zotin selefist '', dikush vetës do tia përcaktojë ''zotin ihvanc ''.10 Disa vetës do tia përcaktojnë që ''zoti'' i tyre të jetë i rruar, dhe disa do ta pranojnë ''zotin me mjekër'' 11!

Ka thënë All-llahu:

"A mos kanë ata ortakë (zota ose idhuj) që u përcaktuan atyre fé, të cilën nuk e urdhëroi All-llahu? Po sikur të mos ishte fjala vendimtare (e All-llahut që shpërblimi dhe ndëshkimi të jenë në Ahiret), do të kryhej dënimi mbi ta, e megjithatë, mohuesit do të kenë dënim të dhembshëm." (Esh-Shura)

Këta përfaqësues janë, në fakt, idhuj të zgjedhur dhe zota të shpallur të cilët janë montuar dhe kurorëzuar në tempujt e tyre, në shenjtërit e tyre mushrike - parlamentet. Këta përfaqësues dhe pasuesit e tyre e marrin demokracinë dhe kushtetutën e tyre ligjore për besim të tyre!

Sipas teksteve të tyre, ata i përshkruajnë dhe sjellin ligje, dhe ata i sundon taguti dhe idhulli i tyre, ''zoti'' i tyre i imagjinuar, i cili e miraton ligjin e tyre ose e refuzon. Ky është princi, mbreti apo presidenti. Kjo, është vëllezërit e mi, realiteti i demokracisë dhe ideologjisë së saj. Fe e tagutit dhe jo fe e Allahut. Fe e popullit mushrik dhe jo fe e profetëve të Allahut. Ky është legjislacion i ''zotave'' të ndryshëm dhe kundërshtar, dhe jo ligj i All-llahut, Një dhe të Fuqishmit!

Thotë Allahu:

"... a është më mirë të adhurohen zota të ndryshëm ose All-llahu, i vetmi ngadhënjimtar?" Ata që ju adhuroni përveç All-llahut, nuk janë tjetër vetëm se emra që i pagëzuat ju dhe prindërit tuaj. All-llahu nuk shpalli ndonjë fakt për ta,"(Jusuf, 39-40)

Ai gjithashtu ka thënë:

"Vallë, a ka tjetër zot pos All-llahut? E lartë është madhëria e Tij nga çka ia përshkruajnë shok!" (En-Neml, 63)

Prandaj, duhet të zgjedhësh:

- Fenë e Allahut dhe ligjin e Tij të pastër, dritën e Tij ndriçuese, rrugën e Tij te drejt, ose

- Fenë e demokracisë, shirkun e tij, kufirin dhe rrugën e saj (demokracisë) të devijuar dhe të mbyllur.

Ose do ta zgjedhësh gjykimin e All-llahut, të Vetmit, të Fuqishmit, ose gjykimin e tagutit.

Ka thënë All-llahu:

''Është sqaruar e vërteta nga e kota. E kush nuk i beson të pavërtetat e i beson All-llahut, ai është kapur për lidhjen më të fortë, e cila nuk ka këputje...''(El-Bekare, 256)

Ka thënë All-llahu:

''... E ti thuaj: "E vërteta është nga Zoti juaj, e kush të dojë, le të besojë, e kush të dojë, le të mohojë. Ne kemi përgatitur për jobesimtarët zjarr që muret e tij (të flakës) i rrethojnë ata...''(El-Kehf, 29)

Ka thënë All-llahu:

'' A mos kërkojnë ata (ithtarët e librit) fe, pos fesë së shpallur nga All-llahu? E Atij i është dorëzuar gjithë çka ka në qiej e në tokë, me dashje e pa dashje dhe tek Ai kthehen.

Thuaj: "Ne i kemi besuar All-llahut, edhe asaj që na u zbrit neve, edhe asaj që i është zbritur Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Is'hakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve. Edhe asaj që i është dhënë Musait dhe Isait, edhe asaj që i është zbritur të gjithë pejgamberëve nga Zoti i tyre. Ne nuk bëjmë kurrfarë dallimi në mes tyre dhe ne vetëm Atij i jemi dorëzuar".

E kush kërkon fe tjetër përveç fesë islame, atij kurrsesi nuk do t'i pranohet dhe ai në botën tjetër është nga të dëshpëruarit. ''(Ali Imran, 83-85).

Nga libri: "Demokracia është fe" Shejh Ebu Muhamed el-Makdisi

----------


## Albo

Shkrimi eshte shume interesant, pasi nxjerr ne pah keqkuptimet qe muslimanet kane mbi demokracine dhe burimin e ketyre keqkuptimeve, qe eshte vete feja islame. Ndryshe nga te gjitha fete e tjera monoteiste, Judaizmi, Krishterimi, Islami eshte i vecante pasi nuk eshte fe si gjithe te tjerat. Islami nuk eshte "fe" per muslimanin, Islami eshte nje sistem politik qe kontrollon cdo aspekt te jetes te nje shoqerie dhe nje individi. Dhe kjo eshte arsyeja perse autori i shkrimit me lart e barazon demokracine me fene, e barazon demokracine me Islamin si fe. Ne mendjen e tij, demokracia eshte fe e djallit, pasi ajo minon sistemin politik e shoqeror te Islamit: Sheriatin! 

*Cila eshte pengesa e pakapercyeshme qe demokracia perfaqeson per muslimanin?*

Demokracia si sistem politik eshte i ndertuar mbi dy themele te forta: a) respektin e lirise se cdo njeriu b) nevojen per kompromis ne nje shoqeri te lire si nje menyre per te siguruar paqen dhe zhvillimin. Nje nga arsyet perse demokracia, me te gjitha format e saja, ka qene e suksesshme ne gjithe boten e qyteteruar, ka te beje se respekti i lirise se cdo njeriu, eshte nje tradite e ingranuar ne psiqiken e ketyre shoqerive fale tradites se tyre fetare te krishtere. Eshte tradita e krishtere ajo qe i ka edukuar te gjithe popujt e krishtere, me mesimin se: cdo njeri eshte krijuar nga Zoti njesoj, dhe gezon disa liri e te drejta te patjetersueshme nga askush, qe Zoti ia dhuron cdo njeriu. Vete Zoti na ka dhene vullnet te lire si njerez, per te zgjedhur nje jete me Te, ose nje jete pa Te. Dhe Zoti Vete e respekton vendimin e cdo njeriu ne kete bote. Si te atij qe beson e perpiqet te beje nje jete te denje ne syte e Perendise. Edhe si te atij qe ben nje jete te padenje ne syte e Perendise, dhe e mohon kategorikisht Zotin. Eshte kjo arsyeja se pse demokracia ka gjetur nje terren pjellor ne boten e qyteteruar per te hedhur rrenje, dhe per tu rritur e zhvilluar. Dhe ky eshte nje parakush i domosdoshem per cdo shoqeri qe perpiqet te adoptoje demokracine si sistem politik. Sistemi politik demokratik eshte i suksesshem veteme ne ato shoqeri qe kane nje tradite respektimi te lirise se cdo njeriu. Kurse ne ato shoqeri ku nuk ekziston nje tradite e tille respektimi te lirise se individit, te gjitha perpjekjet per ndertimin e demokracise kane per te deshtuar. Ashtu edhe sic deshtuan perpjekjet e SHBA ne Irak apo ne Lindjen e Mesme per te "demokratizuar" keto shoqeri e per te exportuar ne keto vende demokracine.

Bota islamike nga ana e saj vuan pikerisht nga kjo mungese totale e respektit per lirine e cdo njeriu. Islami nuk e portretizon njeriun si nje "krijese te hirshme e te dashur te Zotit", por si nje "rob i Zotit" qellimi i ekzistences te se cilit eshte zbatimi pike per pike i te gjitha LIGJEVE ne Kuran. Kjo behet e qarte ne shume forma: menyra se si njerezit diskriminohen ne baze te gjinise, femrat nuk gezojne te njejtin respekt ne Islam si meshkujt; menyra se si e shikojne dijen njerezore qe mesohet ne shkolla si nje "mesim i djallit", dhe perpjekja per te indoktrinuar gjithe muslimanet me mesimet ne medrese qe jane shkolla fetare qe nuk mesojne vetem keta femije te mesojne Kuranin permendesh, por u mesojne qe te refuzojne cdo forme tjeter te dijes qe nuk gjendet ne Kuran, si te huaj, si te demshme, si veper e te ligut; menyra se si diskriminojne te gjithe njerezit qe nuk jane muslimane, bota per muslimanin ndahet ne dy grupe, ne muslimane e ne infedele, muslimanet jane vellezerit tane kurse infedelet i pret ose konvertimi ne Islam, ose prerja me shpate e kokes. E plot shembuj te tjere si keto. Shume njerez mendojne se keto jane tradita te prapambetura kulturor ne vendet islamike e nuk kane lidhje me Islamin, por ne fakt, keto jane te gjitha nenprodukte te mesazhit islamik.

*Sheriati perballe Demokracise*

Ajo qe e dallon Islamin nga Judaizmi e Krishterimi eshte se nese Judaizmi dhe Krishterimi theksin e vene tek bota shpirterore e besimtareve te vete, Islami e ve theksin jo tek bota shpirterore e besimtarit por e ve theksin tek "Vellazeria Islame" dhe tek rregullimi me ligj jo vetem i jetes se nje besimtari te vetem, por rregullimi me ligj te rrepte i gjithe shoqerise. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse i degjon muslimanet te perdorin shpesh dy fjalet e tyre: a) kalifat b) sheriat. Fjala tjeter "xhihad" eshte vetem mjeti qe ata perdorin per te arritur keto te dyja. Kalifati ne vetvete nenvizon mentalitetin e turmes ne boten islamike. Te gjithe dijetaret islamike kur ulen te shkruajne, nuk ulen te shkruajne ate qe perjetojne ne menyre individuale si besimtare muslimane, por ulen te shkruajne per te adresuar turmen, vellazerine islamike. Nese ne judaizem dhe krishterim theksi eshte nje besimtar i vetem dhe perjetimi i tij i besimit, ne Islam perjetimi personal i besimit eshte inekzistent dhe e vetmja forme e besimit eshte jeta ne "ne pranine e vellezerve muslimane" (Kalifat), dhe "zbatimi i perpikte i te gjitha mesimeve te Kuranit" (Sheriati). Kjo krijon ne mendjen e gjithe besimtareve muslimaneve se qellimi i ekzistences se tyre, ajo qe Allahu pret prej tyre, eshte arritja e ketyre te dyjave. Nese Krishterimi flet per jete te ameshuar pertej vdekjes, ne Islam e Kuran kjo eshte nje nga ceshtjet me pak te trajtuara apo te rendesishme. Ne mendjen e muslimanit, nese gjithe muslimanet jetojne te gjithe bashke nen nje Kalifat, dhe nese ligji qe qeveris e rregullon kete shoqeri eshte Sheriati, muslimanet kane arritur parajsen mbi toke!

Po ti referohemi historise, sheriati eshte aplikuar shume here ne boten islamike me pasoja katostrofike per ato shoqeri. Shembulli me i madh e me konkret: Perandoria Osmane. Nese per boten e qyteteruar ne i referohemi asaj periudhe si Perandoria Osmane, muslimanet ne mendjen e tyre i drejtohen si "Koha e Kalifatit" apo "Koha e Kalifit" (reference per sulltanin qe ishte koka administrative dhe shpirterore e gjithe Kalifatit - i emeruari i Vete Allahut te Madherishem mbi toke). Po ti referohemi kesaj periudhe, sheriati u aplikua gati ne gjithe perandorine dhe kjo nuk solli ndonje zhvillim apo rritje te unitetit shpirteror te muslimaneve. Perkundrazi, ne fund te ketij eksperimenti 5 shekullor, me renien e Perandorise Osmane e Kalifatit, muslimanet ishin me te percare e te ndare se kurre. Edhe sot e kesaj dite, Arabia Saudite e mbare bota arabe nuk ka ndonje respekt apo maredhenie te mire me Turqine, qendren e Kalifatit. Ashtu si eksperimenti me ligjet e Perandorise Osmane sipas modelit te Sheriatit, nuk solli as paqen sociale e as zhvillimin e popujve te Perandorise. Perkundrazi, ajo qe bie ne sy, edhe pse Perandoria Osmane arriti shume arritje ushtarake e pushtet duke shtrire territorin e saj shume gjere, te gjithe popujt qe hyne ne kete Perandori dolen me te prapambetur kulturalisht se sa popujt qe jetonin jashte Perandorise Osmane. Muslimaneve u pelqen te flasin me krenari te madhe per Sheriatin dhe se si ky model eshte shume here me i mire se sistemi demokratik. Por realiteti dhe historia deshmojne te kunderten.


*Perse muslimanet e kane frike demokracine apo kontaktet me boten e qyteteruar?*

Arsyeja eshte e thjeshte, dhe nuk eshte nje arsye fetare: bota islame dhe kultura e saj ndihen inferiore karshi botes se qyteteruar demokratike, dhe duke qene se ndihen inferiore, e shikojne adoptimin e sistemit demokratik nga vendet islamike si nje forme asimilimi. Dhe kjo ne vetvete eshte arsyeja perse keta popuj e keto vende, edhe pse i rrezuan diktatoret e monarket me ate qe u quajt "pranvera arabe", perseri nuk kane mundur te perqafojne demokracine. Ksenofobia e tyre eshte ne nivele te tilla, frika ndaj gjithckaje te huaj qe nuk eshte "arabe" apo nuk "ka baza ne Kuran", nuk i le keto shoqeri qe te arrijne te ndertojne ate qe kane arritur te ndertojne te gjitha vendet e botes se qyteteruar. Shembulli me i fundit me i mire, jane ish-vendet komuniste te Evropes Lindore, qe ne cerek shekullin e fundit, kane bere nje tranzicion te suksesshem nga nje sistem diktatorial te komanduar komunist, ne nje sistem te ri te hapur demokratik. Kjo ishte ne vetvete edhe "shpresa e madhe" me ate qe u quajt "pranvera arabe", qe edhe keto vende arabe do te zgjidhnin vete me deshire rrugen e lirise dhe demokracise. Deri me sot, asnje prej ketyre vendeve nuk ka hedhur hapa konkrete ne kete drejtim. 


*Cili eshte avantazhi i demokracise karshi cdo sistemi tjeter politik?*

Avantazhi i madh i demokracise, karshi cdo sistemi tjeter politik i praktikuar ne bote deri me sot eshte se garanton paqen e qendrueshme dhe nje proces te ndershem e te drejte per te zgjidhur cdo mosmareveshje qe lind ne nje shoqeri. Me shkoqur: vendet demokratike i zgjidhin mosmareveshjet e tyre me dialog e negociata apo me vote, dhe jo me dhune e me lufte. Nese brenda nje shoqeri lind nje konflikt, qytetaret e lire te asaj shoqerie i japin zgjidhje me voten e tyre te lire, ku parakushti qe te gjithe pranojne si zgjidhje eshte: le te behet ashtu sic dikton shumica e qytetareve te kesaj shoqerie. Nje tjeter avantazh i demokracise karshi cdo sistemi tjeter politik eshte se ai nuk eshte nje sistem i ngurte por elastik: ai evoluon se bashku me evoluimin e qytetareve te lire te asaj shoqerie. Ne demokraci nuk ka fitimtare te perjetshem e as humbes te perjetshem: diktati i shumices eshte fluide, pasi kushdo eshte i lire te shprehi ate qe mendon e perpiqet te beje qe shumica e shoqerise ta shohin zgjidhjen sic e shikon ai. Krahasojeni kete me sistemet theokratike ku ligjet e ngurta fetare nuk lene vend as per kompromis e as per mirekuptim.

Nje tjeter pike e rendesishme dallimi qe duhet kuptuar drejt eshte se ne shoqerite demokratike, ekziston nje ndarje e qarte mes pushtetit shpirteror te fese apo institucioneve fetare, dhe pushtetit politik te shtetit e pushtetareve. Perseri, ky eshte nje kompromis i pranueshem nga te gjitha palet. Ligji themeltar i ketyre shoqerive, Kushtetuta, garanton me ligj lirine fetare te gjithe qytetareve te asaj shoqerie per te besuar e praktikuar besimin e tyre, ku shteti eshte laik dhe nuk perqafon asnje besim fetar te caktuar. Ashtu si po me ligj eshte e ndaluar qe institucionet fetare te mundohen te uzurpojne apo minojne pergjegjesite dhe detyrat e pushtetareve te nje shteti laik. Shteti respekton paraveresine e institucioneve fetare e nuk i fut hundet ne punet e tyre. Institucionet fetare nuk nderhyjne ne detyrat dhe punet e shtetit laik. Autori me lart perpiqet qe t'i atribuoje demokracise shekullarizimin dhe laicitetin qe gjejme ne boten e qyteteruar. Kjo eshte nje genjeshter e madhe: nese ne keto shoqeri shohim nje fenomen ku njerezit heqin dore nga besimi fetar, kjo nuk eshte nje nenprodukt i demokracise, ky eshte nje nenprodukt i lirise se tyre si njerez, qe Vete Zoti u ka dhuruar, dhe ligji i njerezve reflekton e respekton. Kuptohet, ne Islam eshte e papranueshme per nje musliman te heqi dore nga feja islame. Nese nje musliman heq dore nga feja islame, ai konsiderohet nje "qafir", dhe denimi i Sheriatit per te eshte pendimi e kthimi ne fene Islame, ose prerja e kokes me shpate.


*Vullneti i Zotit perballe vullnetit te njerezve*

Me nderhyrjen ne Irak ne 2003, ish-presidenti amerikan Bush shpalli planin e tij idealist se nderhyrja ne Irak nuk ishte thjeshte nje nderhyrje per te rrezuar Sadam Hyseinin, por edhe nje eksperiment ne demokraci-formim ne zemren e botes arabe. Sic bene ne Irak, amerikanet bene edhe ne Kosove, edhe ne Bosnje-Hercegovine, edhe ne Shqiperi ne keto 2 dekadat e fundit. E quajme eksperiment, pasi sipas mendjes se strategeve amerikane: "nese keto vende nuk e perqafojne vete me deshire demokracine, mbase po ti clirojme nga zgjedha e diktatoreve, keta do ta perqafojne demokracine si gjithe vendet e tjera te botes". Ky eksperiment deshtoi dhe mesimi prej tij ishte se: nuk mund te eksportosh demokracine dhe ne te njejten kohe, demokracia e ndertuar mbi lirine e njeriut, nuk eshte nje vlere qe e ndajne dhe respektojne te gjithe njerezit e kesaj bote njesoj.  Nderhyrja ne Irak hapi kutine e Pandores ne Lindjen e Mesme dhe kemi arritur ne piken e vlimit ku kemi arritur sot, ku i gjithe rajoni e mbare bota jane tashme ne lufte.

Teksa njerezit bejne planet e tyre, Zoti gjithashtu eshte gjithmone i pranishem dhe aktiv ne boten ne te cilen jetojme. Fjalet e Tij per muslimanet, pasardhesit e Ishmaelit, djalit ilegjitim te Abrahamit, jane me vend sot sic kane qene gjate gjithe historise: "gomari i eger i shkretetires" e ka ngritur prape koken e po shkelmon me kembe kedo dhe gjithcka qe i del perpara. Ashtu si dora e gjithe botes eshte e ngritur per ta goditur ate. Kjo nuk eshte as hera e pare ne histori, nuk do te jete as hera e fundit, pasi Fjala e Zotit eshte e vertete ne perjetesi.

Albo

----------


## Xhemis

Te dy keni probleme ne menyren e konceptimit te Islamit, si teuhidi qe vjen e mbush forumin me tema te karakterit metodologjik tekfirist dhe ti Albo qe blafsemon duke e quajtur Ismaelin bir ilegjitim te Abrahamit.

Teuhidi ka nje mentalitet te gabuar te kuptimit te Islamit por dhe te realiteti ku ai jeton.Profeti Muhamed a,s kur i dergoi letra kryetareve te perandorive te ndryshme si Heraklit, Kisras etj nuk u tha qe sistemi juaj eshte i kote dhe une do tju prish sistemin politik.

https://books.google.com.sa/books?id...page&q&f=false

Jo Ai i ftoi ne rradhe te pare ne monoteizimin, ne ndryshimin e vetes, sepse ne Islam ndryshimi brenda vetes me deshire eshte me i kerkuar se ndryshimi i veteve me dhune, sepse dhuna formon hipokrizi ndersa ndryshimi i vetes vjen si pasoje e bindjes.
Gjithashtu emigrantet e pare muslimane emigruan nga Meka per ne Habeshe (Etiopia e sotme), ku mbreti i tyre ishte i krishter i drejte dhe me pas i cili u konvertua ne Islam pa asnje lloj dhune apo force ushtarake.
Fokusimi qe tipa si teuhidi i bejne tematikave te tekfirizmit, luftes ideologjike me prapavija jo te qarta kulturore dhe ideore eshte nje problem qe muslimanet po perballen cdo dite.Ne realitetin ku jetojme nuk eshte e nevojshme ti shpallesh lufte demokracise por duhet te besh ate qe te kerkon Islam ti tregosh njerzve kush eshte Zoti sepse duke kaluar kete periudhe 40 vjecare ateiste kane humbur lidhjet me te.
Nuk mund te ndertosh njeriun duke prishur sisteme tek mendjet e njerzve.Kjo menyre e te propagandes "teuhid" eshte gabim.Jo me kot Allahu e solli Islamin per 23 vjet rrjesht dhe me fazat e tij te ndertimit te bashkesise njerzore per te kuptuar se me e rendesishme se ndryshimi politik me dhune eshte ndryshimi individit me bindje.Profetit a.s i thane hajde merre pushtetin politik, por ai nuk pranoi sepse kjo nuk ishte ajo qe ai deshironte ai donte ti ftonte njerzit tek besimi i nje Zoti te vetem.Dhe kjo thirrje nuk behet duke menduar se demokracia eshte fe.Zbritja e jurispondeces Islame per zbatim zbriti ne Medine dhe jo ne Meke.Prandaj teuhid hiq dore nga ky lloj te propaganduarit te Islamit sepse ne vend qe ti tregosh te tjereve Islamit u tregon te kunderten e tij e aq me keq njerzve qe nuk njohin as parimet me kryesore te Islamit.


Albo edhe njehere po ta perseris ty .Ajo qe the per Ismailin eshte blafsemi kundra Zotit.Nje profet i madh si Ibrahimi(Abrahami) nuk mund te kishte kurre nje djale ilegjitim.Bibla e permend se martesa e Abrahamit me Hagarin ishte plotesisht e ligjshme.Emri i Ismailit u vendos nga nje Engjell pra nuk ka mundesi qe engjejt te vendosin emra femijesh ilegjitim.Zoti e bekoi ate dhe kete e pranon dhe bibla duke e shumuar.
Ate qe nuk kuptoni ju krishteret eshte se popujt semite gomar te eger quajne zebren(حمار وحشي) dhe ju mendoni se ketu behet fjale per gomarin real.Kjo eshte problemi juaj se e keni biben ne gjuhen greke dhe jo ne gjuhen hebreje.Merr e shkruaje ne shqip ne google "gomar i eger" pastaj perktheje arabisht, pastaj fjalen arabe merre perktheje anglisht dhe do ta shikosh qe behet fjale per zebren.

Ndryshimi i krishterimit ne gjuhen greke nga duart e njerzve , ndryshimi i ligjeve te Zotit, ndryshimi i emrit, librit,fese , besimit etj jane te gjitha pasojat e sotme pse krishteret kane devijuar nga monoteizimi i paster i besimit tek nje Zot i vetem duke besuar trinitetin, nje besim i formalizuar nga idete e grekeve pagane per tia peshtatur me mire njerzve krishterimin.Futja e festave pagane ne krishterim, e konceptit politeist per Zotin, futja e fjaleve pagane, riteve pagane, zotat e olimpit qe u bene ikona per krishtere tregojne qarte se krishterimi nuk eshte i paster ne thelbin e tij sikurse e shpalli Zoti.E gjithe dhiata e vjeter(emer grek) flet kunder ikonave dhe shembelltyra te gdhendura atehere pse ju krishteret mbani ikona?Pse zotat e olimpit i zevendesuat me shenjtore, kur i gjithe besimi i profeteve ka qene adhurimi i Zotit i drejteperdrejte pa nevojen e ndermjetesve njerzore.Islami ne kete therret, lidhje e drejteperdrejte me Zotin pa nevojen e asnje ndermjetesi te vdekur.Vendosja e fytyres ne toke nje veprim profetik dhe i Jezusit i shpallur ne bibel eshte nje rit qe tregon se muslimanet jane me afer Zotit me menyren e drejteperdrejte se krishteret qe kerkojne ndermjetesime me ane te te shenjteve te vdekur apo ikonave te tyre.

Mbreteria e Zotit eshte zbatimi i ligjeve te Zotit ne toke nga njerzit dhe nuk eshte adhurimi i kultit te individit as i njerzve te vdekur.Bibla thote me ne te ligjit njihet mekati, Ngushulluesi do ta binde boten per mekat, sepse krishteret i hoqen filozofite e zbatimit te ligjit te Zotit dhe vendosen vete shpengimin me ane te besimit duke shembur institucionin e veprave sipas ligjeve te Zotit tek njeriu.Prandaj sot kemi homoseksuale qe martohen ne kisha, sepse ato mendojne se shpetohet vetem me besim pa vepra te ligjit.Nderkohe qe Jezusi e thote ne bibel me mire te shkatarrohet qiejt dhe toka se te humbase nje fjale prej ligjit.E ligji per ju e libri i Zotit per ju sot jane letrat e Palit e perzier me verdiktet pagane te Kostandinit te Nikeas.



`Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t`i shfuqizuar, po për t`i plotësuar.Sepse në të vërtetë ju them: Deri sa qielli dhe toka, të kalojnë asnjë jotë a asnjë pikë e ligjit nuk do të kalojnë, para se të plotësohet gjithçka.Ai, pra, që do të shkelë një nga këto urdhërime më të vogla, dhe do t`u ketë mësuar kështu njerëzve, do të quhet më i vogli në mbretërinë e qiejve; kurse ai që do t`i vërë në praktikë dhe do t`ua mësojë të tjerëve, do të quhet i madh në mbretërinë e qiejve.(Mateu 5/17-19)

Sociologu turk Ali Bulac ben ketu nje studim akademik me serioz ne lidhje me Islamin dhe Demokracine, ai nuk e quan demokracine fe te shpifur por si cdo studiues akademik jep te perbashketat dhe kundershtimet midis Islamit dhe demokracise ne disa pjese te tyre.

https://books.google.com.sa/books?id...kracia&f=false

----------


## Ciarli

Ce lodhni koken kot me keto. Demokracia ashtu si cdo fe eshte po njesoj e shpifur. Nese fete duan te zene ne kurth Zotin e vertete qe i fshihet intrigave dhe dhunes se Allahut, Demokracia eshte nje iluzion genjeshtaresh dhe mund te zhgenjehesh kudo prej saj.

----------


## Albo

> Albo edhe njehere po ta perseris ty .Ajo qe the per Ismailin eshte blafsemi kundra Zotit.Nje profet i madh si Ibrahimi(Abrahami) nuk mund te kishte kurre nje djale ilegjitim.Bibla e permend se martesa e Abrahamit me Hagarin ishte plotesisht e ligjshme.Emri i Ismailit u vendos nga nje Engjell pra nuk ka mundesi qe engjejt te vendosin emra femijesh ilegjitim.Zoti e bekoi ate dhe kete e pranon dhe bibla duke e shumuar.


1. Agari nuk u martua me Abrahamin, Agari ishte sherbetorja e Sarah. Dhe ishte ideja e Sarah, qe nuk po i lindte dot nje femije Abrahamit, qe Abrahami "te flinte me sherbetoren e tij". Dhe maredheniet e Sarah me Agarin, sherbetoren e saj, u perkeqesuan, kur Agari ngeli shtatzane me Ishmaelin dhe u soll keq ndaj zonjes se saj, Sarah, duke perdorur djalin e saj, Ishmaelin, si pasardhesin e vetem te Abrahamit.

2. Lindja e Ishmaelit nuk ishte vullnet apo bekimii i Zotit, ishte vullneti i Sarah qe e bindi te shoqin, Abrahamin, te fleje me sherbetoren e vete egjiptiane.

3. Zoti nuk beri beselidhje me Abrahamin duke perdorur Ishmaelin si pasardhes i tij, por e beri beselidhjen mbi Isakun. Lindja e Isakut nga Sarah dhe Abrahami, ishte nje lindje e bekuar nga Vete Zoti. Dhe linja e pasardhesve te Isakut, eshte linja e pasardhesve te bekuar nga Zoti si "populli i tij i zgjedhur". 

4. Ishmaeli eshte femija "ilegjitim" i Abrahamit pasi nuk lindi nga gruaja e tij, lindi nga sherbetorja e tij. Eshte ilegjitim si ne syte e njerezve, eshte ilegjitim si edhe ne syte e Zotit. Zoti nuk e bekoi lindjen e tij, pasi nuk ishte Zoti qe i kerkoi Abrahamit te flinte me sherbetoren e tij. Zoti e bekoi Ishmaelin ne shkretetire, por kjo nuk e vendos Ishmaelin ne nje nivel me Isakun, djalin e bekuar te Abrahamit dhe Sarah, qe Zoti ua dha ne moshe madhore.

Ja tek i ke historine e tyre ne Bibel:




> Zanafilla 16
> 
> 16 Por Saraj, gruaja e Abramit, nuk i kishte dhënë asnjë fëmijë. Ajo kishte një shërbyese egjiptase që quhej Agar.
> 2 Kështu Saraj i tha Abramit: "Ja, Zoti më ka ndaluar të kem fëmijë; oh, futu te shërbysja ime, ndofta mund të kem fëmijë prej saj". Dhe Abrami dëgjoi zërin e Sarajt.
> 3 Kështu pra Saraj, gruaja e Abramit, mbasi ky i fundit kishte banuar dhjetë vjet në vendin e Kanaanëve, mori shërbyesen e saj Agarin, egjiptasen, dhe ia dha për grua burrit të saj Abramit.
> 4 Dhe ai u fut tek Agari, që mbeti me barrë; por kur u bind se kishte mbetur me barrë, ajo e shikoi me përbuzje zonjën e saj.
> 5 Atëherë Saraj i tha Abramit: "Përgjegjësia për fyerjen që m’u bë le të bjerë mbi ty. Kam qënë unë që të hodha në krahët e shërbyeses sime; por që kur e mori vesh që është me barrë, ajo më shikon me përbuzje. Zoti le të jetë gjykatës midis meje dhe teje".
> 6 Abrami iu përgjegj Sarajt: "Ja, shërbyesja jote është në dorën tënde; bëj me të ç’të duash". Atëherë Saraj e trajtoi në mënyrë të ashpër dhe ajo iku nga prania e saj.
> 7 Por Engjëlli i Zotit e gjeti pranë një burimi uji në shkretëtirë, pranë burimit në rrugën e Shurit,
> ...






> Zanafilla 17
> 
> 17 Kur Abrami u bë nëntëdhjetë e nëntë vjeç, Zoti i doli përpara dhe i tha: Unë jam Perëndia i plotfuqishëm; ec në praninë time dhe qëndro i ndershëm;;
> 2 dhe unë do të caktoj besëlidhjen time midis meje dhe teje dhe do të të shumoj fort".
> 3 Atëherë Abrami përuli fytyrën në tokë dhe Perëndia i foli, duke i thënë:
> 4 "Sa për mua, ja unë po bëj një besëlidhje me ty; ti do të bëhesh babai i një shumice kombesh.
> 5 Dhe nuk do të quhesh më Abram, por emri yt do të jetë Abraham, sepse unë të bëj babanë e një shumice kombesh.
> 6 Do të të bëj shumë frytdhënës. Pastaj do të bëj prej teje kombe dhe prej teje kanë për të dalë mbretër.
> 7 Dhe do të caktoj besëlidhjen time midis meje dhe teje, si dhe me pasardhësit e tu, nga një brez në një brez tjetër; kjo do të jetë një besëlidhje e përjetshme, me të cilën unë do të marr përsipër të jem Perëndia yt dhe i pasardhësve të tu mbas teje.
> ...

----------


## optimus.prime

Nejse, ne e dime pak me ndryshe historine...
sa i perket demokracise si sistem qeverises, une e kuptoj se dy budallenje e mundin nje te mençur, pra eshte sistem i cili bazohet ne numra. Per kete arsye politikanet gjithmone jane funderrina ne demokraci.
Mirepo eshte sistem me i mire se sa autokracia apo diktatura psh.
Une mendoj se mund te gjendet nje sistem me i mire sesa demokracia, ne te ardhmen.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nejse, ne e dime pak me ndryshe historine...
> sa i perket demokracise si sistem qeverises, une e kuptoj se dy budallenje e mundin nje te mençur, pra eshte sistem i cili bazohet ne numra. Per kete arsye politikanet gjithmone jane funderrina ne demokraci.
> Mirepo eshte sistem me i mire se sa autokracia apo diktatura psh.
> Une mendoj se mund te gjendet nje sistem me i mire sesa demokracia, ne te ardhmen.


Demokracia ne kuptimin e sotem eshte vetem nje forme zgjedhje,lirie, si per shoqerine dhe si per shtetin,pra eshte nje forme e papercaktuar qe nuk mund te quhet thjeshte sistem qeverises.

Nuk mund te kete "sistem" me te mire sesa demokracia per vet faktin qe eshte e vetmja forme qe garanton lirine politike-sociale.

----------

iliria e para (09-01-2016),jarigas (02-01-2016)

----------


## optimus.prime

Platoni thoshte se shtetin duhet ta qeverisin filozofet, dhe une i jap te drejte.
Nese domekracia eshte forma qeverisese me e mire atehere njerezit qe i zgjedhim, e qe i kane numrat, atehere ata duhet te qeverisin te papenguar, apo jo?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Platoni thoshte se shtetin duhet ta qeverisin filozofet, dhe une i jap te drejte.
> Nese domekracia eshte forma qeverisese me e mire atehere njerezit qe i zgjedhim, e qe i kane numrat, atehere ata duhet te qeverisin te papenguar, apo jo?


Natyrisht qe demokracia eshte forma o menyra me e mire sepse garanton per aq sa eshte e mundur lirine individuale dhe te shoqerise,por sherben vetem per te zgjedhur menyren e qeverisjes;mund te zgjedhesh fillozofet o puntoret,mund te zgjedhes monarkin,presidencializmin,parlamentarizmin etj etj.
Me ane te demokracis vendos ligjet,dhe nepermjet ligjit vendos edhe sistemin ; komunist-socialist,kapitalist-liberist etj etj (o edhe nje sistem koperativist o komunitar)
Pra demokracia sherben vetem per te vendosur bazat e lirise "formale",lirine reale e garanton ligji dhe institucionet e tjera.

Nuk eshte demokracia qe pengon o lejon politikanin ne qeverisje.

----------


## Xhemis

> 1. Agari nuk u martua me Abrahamin, Agari ishte sherbetorja e Sarah. Dhe ishte ideja e Sarah, qe nuk po i lindte dot nje femije Abrahamit, qe Abrahami "te flinte me sherbetoren e tij". Dhe maredheniet e Sarah me Agarin, sherbetoren e saj, u perkeqesuan, kur Agari ngeli shtatzane me Ishmaelin dhe u soll keq ndaj zonjes se saj, Sarah, duke perdorur djalin e saj, Ishmaelin, si pasardhesin e vetem te Abrahamit.
> 
> 2. Lindja e Ishmaelit nuk ishte vullnet apo bekimii i Zotit, ishte vullneti i Sarah qe e bindi te shoqin, Abrahamin, te fleje me sherbetoren e vete egjiptiane.
> 
> 3. Zoti nuk beri beselidhje me Abrahamin duke perdorur Ishmaelin si pasardhes i tij, por e beri beselidhjen mbi Isakun. Lindja e Isakut nga Sarah dhe Abrahami, ishte nje lindje e bekuar nga Vete Zoti. Dhe linja e pasardhesve te Isakut, eshte linja e pasardhesve te bekuar nga Zoti si "populli i tij i zgjedhur". 
> 
> 4. Ishmaeli eshte femija "ilegjitim" i Abrahamit pasi nuk lindi nga gruaja e tij, lindi nga sherbetorja e tij. Eshte ilegjitim si ne syte e njerezve, eshte ilegjitim si edhe ne syte e Zotit. Zoti nuk e bekoi lindjen e tij, pasi nuk ishte Zoti qe i kerkoi Abrahamit te flinte me sherbetoren e tij. Zoti e bekoi Ishmaelin ne shkretetire, por kjo nuk e vendos Ishmaelin ne nje nivel me Isakun, djalin e bekuar te Abrahamit dhe Sarah, qe Zoti ua dha ne moshe madhore.
> 
> Ja tek i ke historine e tyre ne Bibel:



Si nuk u martua Abrahamin me Agarin je ne terezi cfare flt apo jo.Abrahami eshte babai i profeteve ai nuk mund te bente veprime te pamoralshme .Agari u martua me Abrahamin edhe kjo eshte 100 % e sigurte.Bibla flet me konotacion negativ per Agarin sepse biblen e kane shkruar pasardhesit e Isakut hebrenjte.Nese sot nje njeri i thjeshte do bente femije me nje sherbetore do quhej imoral dhe femija i paligjshem, por si mund te bente kete veprim nje profet si Abrahami.Po ske faj ti fajin e ka ato qe e kane shkruar biblen sepse edhe per Lutin kushuririn e Abrahamin thote qe beri marredhenie me vajzat e veta po a mund ta beje kete nje profet i Zotit? Per Solomonin po keshtu, Moisiun, Jusuifin te gjithe profetet i ka futur gabime nderkohe Zoti zbriti Kuranin ti pastroi profetet nga gabimet e vendosjes ne biblen qe e shkruajten njerzit.Pikerisht kjo eshte dhe nje shenje qe bibla nuk eshte autentike .

Lexo blafsemite e tua




> Zoti *nuk beri beselidhje me Abrahamin duke perdorur Ishmaelin* si pasardhes i tij, por e beri beselidhjen mbi Isakun


.

*Beselidhja me Ismailin*

11 Dhe do të rrethpriteni në mishin e prepucit tuaj; dhe kjo do të jetë një shenjë e besëlidhjes midis meje dhe jush.(Zanafilla 17/9-11)

23 Atëherë Abrahami mori Ismaelin, djalin e tij, të gjithë ata që kishin lindur në shtëpinë e tij dhe tërë ata që kishte blerë me paratë e veta, tërë meshkujt e shtëpisë së Abrahamit dhe, po atë ditë,24 Por Abrahami ishte nëntëdhjetë e nëntë vjeç kur u rrethpre në mishin e prepucit të tij.25 Dhe Ismaeli, biri i tij, ishte trembëdhjetë vjeç kur u rrethpre në mishin e prepucit të tij.26 Po atë ditë u rrethprenë Abrahami dhe Ismaeli, biri i tij.(Zanafilla /17/23-26)




> 2. Lindja e Ishmaelit nuk ishte vullnet apo bekimii i Zotit,



20 Sa për Ismaelin, unë ta kam plotësuar dëshirën. Ja unë *do ta bekoj,* do ta bëj të frytshëm dhe do ta shumoj fort. Ai do të bëhet babai i dymbëdhjetë princërve, dhe unë do të bëj prej tij një komb të madh.(Zanafilla 17/20)




> Dhe linja e pasardhesve te Isakut, eshte linja e pasardhesve te bekuar nga Zoti si "populli i tij i zgjedhur".


Populli i zgjedhur qe vrau Zekerian, Gjon Pagezorin dhe donte te vriste Jezusin?




> 4. Ishmaeli eshte femija "ilegjitim" i Abrahamit pasi nuk lindi nga gruaja e tij, lindi nga sherbetorja e tij. Eshte ilegjitim si ne syte e njerezve, eshte ilegjitim si edhe ne syte e Zotit. Zoti nuk e bekoi lindjen e tij, pasi nuk ishte Zoti qe i kerkoi Abrahamit te flinte me sherbetoren e tij. Zoti e bekoi Ishmaelin ne shkretetire, por kjo nuk e vendos Ishmaelin ne nje nivel me Isakun, djalin e bekuar te Abrahamit dhe Sarah, qe Zoti ua dha ne moshe madhore.



Bibla e quan biri sherbyesen per indetifikim ose dore cifute e ben per percmim se kerkon ti kete njerzit sherbetore(Gojim) .Mirepo Zoti e bekoi Ismailin dhe i vendosi emrin e tij , gjithahtu e ndihmoi nenen e Tij Agarin.Ismaili u rrit dhe u be nje profet i Zotit, por bibla per kete nuk flet asgje sepse dore herebje nuk i intereson te flase.Ibrahimi me Ismailin ndertuan Kaben qe ndodhen ne Mekene  e sotme, uji i burimit te Agarit eshte sot burimi i ujit zemzem.Nje uje i bekuar qe ka vecori te ndryshme nga ujerat e tjere, ka nje perberje kripera mineralesh shume te pasura saqe ai uje sherben per sherimin e semundjeve dhe eshte nje "serum" per te gjithe haxhite e Mekes miliona njerez qe vijne cdo dite.Kodrat midisa Safas dhe Mervas jane kodrat qe rrugetoi Agari (Haxhireja) per te gjetur uje per femijen e saj sot muslimanet bejne atje adhurimin profetik te Sajit, vrapimin ne keto dy kodra.Arafati eshte vendi ku u takua Ademi me Even .Pra islami eshte fe profetike e gjithe profetesh e jo histori nacionale hebrenjsh.


Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira....Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.Dhe *Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi* dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme (Mekës)...(Galatsve 4/22-25)

Pra sipas vete bibles pranohen te dy bijte e Abarahamit dhe te dy pasken beslidhje qe kjo beselidhje vazhdoi per cifutet deri tek jezusi nga ana e Isakut dhe nga ana Ismailit deri tek Muhamedi a,s .Pikerisht prandaj dhe bibla me lart e quan Arabine se Juruzalemin e ri te kohes se sotme.

Zoti bëri katër premtime me Abrahamin.Dy premtime për dy trashëgimtarët e tijDy premtime për vendet e pasardhësve e tij.

Premtimi i vendit te Ismailit

18 Po atë ditë Zoti bëri një besëlidhje me Abramin duke i thënë: "Unë u jap pasardhësve të tu këtë vend, nga përroi i Egjiptit deri në lumin e madh, lumin e Eufratit (Zanafilla 15/18)

Premtimi i vendit te Isakut

8 Dhe ty dhe pasardhësve të tu pas teje, do t'u jap vendin ku ti banon si një i huaj: tërë vendin e Kanaanëve, në pronësi për gjithnjë; dhe do jem Perëndia i tyre".9 Pastaj Perëndia i tha Abrahamit: "Nga ana jote, ti do ta respektosh besëlidhjen time, ti dhe pasardhësit e tu, nga një brez në tjetrin.(Zanafilla 17/8-9)

Premtimi per Ismailin

Emri i Ismailit u vendos nga Engjelli i Zotit per te treguar se ai iste i bekuar dhe rendesishem ne jeten e Ibrahimit.

11 Engjëlli i Zotit i tha akoma: "Ja, ti je me barrë dhe do të lindësh një djalë dhe do ta quash Ismael, sepse Zoti mori parasysh hidhërimin tënd; (Zanafilla 16/11)

13 Edhe nga djali i kësaj shërbyeses unë do të bëj një komb, sepse është një pasardhës i yt".(Zanafilla 21/13)

20 Sa për Ismaelin, unë ta kam plotësuar dëshirën. Ja unë do ta bekoj, do ta bëj të frytshëm dhe do ta shumoj fort. Ai do të bëhet babai i dymbëdhjetë princërve, dhe unë do të bëj prej tij një komb të madh.(Zanafilla 17/20)

Beselidhja me Ismailin

11 Dhe do të rrethpriteni në mishin e prepucit tuaj; dhe kjo do të jetë një shenjë e besëlidhjes midis meje dhe jush.(Zanafilla 17/9-11)

23 Atëherë Abrahami mori Ismaelin, djalin e tij, të gjithë ata që kishin lindur në shtëpinë e tij dhe tërë ata që kishte blerë me paratë e veta, tërë meshkujt e shtëpisë së Abrahamit dhe, po atë ditë,24 Por Abrahami ishte nëntëdhjetë e nëntë vjeç kur u rrethpre në mishin e prepucit të tij.25 Dhe Ismaeli, biri i tij, ishte trembëdhjetë vjeç kur u rrethpre në mishin e prepucit të tij.26 Po atë ditë u rrethprenë Abrahami dhe Ismaeli, biri i tij.(Zanafilla /17/23-26)

Premtimi per Isakun dhe beselidhja me te

19 Por Perëndia u përgjegj: "Jo, por Sara gruaja jote do të lindë një bir, dhe ti do ta quash Isak; dhe unë do të caktoj besëlidhjen time me të, një besëlidhje të përjetshme me pasardhësit e tij. (Zanafilla 17/16, 19)

Mbas dënimit të popullit të Sodomës dhe Gomorrës Abraahmi lindi Isakun të cilin e bëri sunet.

2 Dhe Sara u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë me Abrahamin në pleqërinë e tij, në kohën e caktuar që Perëndia i kishte thënë.3 Dhe Abrahami ia vuri emrin Isak birit që i kishte lindur dhe që Sara kishte lindur.4 Pastaj Abrahami e rrethpreu birin e tij Isak kur ishte tetë ditësh, ashtu siç e kishte urdhëruar Perëndia.5 Por Abrahami ishte njëqind vjeç, kur i lindi biri i tij Isaku.(Zanafilla 21/2-5)

Tek Zoti nuk kishte dallim midis Isakut dhe Ismailit pasi te dy ishin pasardhes te Ibrahimit.

11 Kjo gjë s'i pëlqeu aspak Abrahamit, për shkak të djalit të tij.12 Por Perëndia i tha Abrahamit: "Mos u hidhëro për shkak të djalit dhe të shërbyeses sate; dëgjo tërë ato që të thotë Sara, sepse nga Isaku do të dalin pasardhës që do të mbajnë emrin tënd.13 Edhe nga djali i kësaj shërbyeses unë do të bëj një komb, sepse është një pasardhës i yt".( (Zanafilla 21/11-13)

Abrahami e ndihmoi që të përgatisi rrobat Agarin për ta lënë nën urtësinë e Zotit sikurse Nëna e Musait la djalin e saj në lumë nën ruajtjen e Zotit.Duke ecur në shkretëtirën e Beer Shebës djali e zu etja dhe filloi të qajë.

14 Abrahami u ngrit herët në mëngjes, mori bukë dhe një calik ujë dhe ia dha Agarit; vuri gjithçka mbi shpatullat e saj dhe e nisi bashkë me fëmijën. Kështu ajo u nis dhe filloi të bredhë nëpër shkretëtirën e Beer-Shebas.15 Kur uji i calikut mbaroi, ajo e vuri fëmijën poshtë një kaçubeje.16 Dhe shkoi e u ul përballë tij, në një largësi sa një goditje me hark, sepse thoshte: "Nuk dua ta shoh fëmijën të vdesë!" Kështu ajo u ul përballë tij, ngriti zërin dhe qau.17 Dhe Perëndia dëgjoi zërin e djaloshit dhe engjëlli i Perëndisë thirri Agarin nga qielli dhe i tha: "Çfarë ke, Agar? Mos ki frikë, se Perëndia ka dëgjuar zërin e djaloshit aty ku ndodhet.18 Çohu, çoje djaloshin dhe mbaje fort me dorën tënde, sepse unë do të bëj prej tij një komb të madh".19 Atëherë Perëndia ia hapi sytë dhe *ajo pa një pus uji(zemzemi)*: kështu vajti të mbushë calikun me ujë dhe i dha të pijë djaloshit.20 Dhe Perëndia ishte me djaloshin; ai u rrit, banoi në shkretëtirë dhe u bë shenjëtar harku.21 Ai banoi në shkretëtirën e Paranit dhe nëna e tij e martoi me një grua nga Egjipti.(Zanafilla 21/14-21)

Kush ishte femija i Kurbanit?

Po kështu hebrejtë për të ndryshuar bekimin e Ismaelit nga Zoti dhe sprovën e tij për tu bërë Kurban nga xhelozia e ndryshuan emrin e tij duke vënë emrin e Isakut prej të cilit kanë prejardhjen.Mirëpo pavarsisht ndryshimit të emrit shenjat historike dhe gjuhësore tregojnë se ai ka qenë Isameli.

Zoti i thote Abrahamit "Merr Birin tend te vetem"

1 Mbas këtyre gjërave Perëndia e vuri në provë Abrahamin dhe i tha: "Abraham!" Ai u përgjegj: "Ja ku jam".2 Dhe Perëndia tha: "Merr tani birin tënd, birin tënd të vetëm, atë që ti do, ...., shko në vendin e Moriahve dhe sakrifikoje në një nga malet që do të të tregoj".(Zanafilla22/1-2)

Megjithëse cifutët e kanë ndryshuar emrin e Ismaelit me emrin e Isakut ato sduhet të harrojnë se Zoti e dinte se kur ti drejtohej Abrahamit dhe ai të kishte dy fëmijë, nuk do ti thoshte kurrë: Merr tani birin tënd, birin tënd të vetëm.Kjo tregon se në kohën e sprovës së Abrahamit , ai kishte vetëm një fëmijë Ismaelin dhe jo dy prandaj shprehja nga Zoti iu është drejtuar Birin tënd të vetëm.Këtë e përfocon dhe verseti tjetër biblik.

Engjelli i Zotit i thote te vetmin bir qe ke.

9 Kështu arritën në vendin që Perëndia i kishte treguar dhe atje Abrahami ndërtoi altarin dhe sistemoi drutë; pastaj e lidhi Isakun, birin e tij, dhe e vendosi mbi altar sipër druve.10 Pastaj Abrahami shtriu dorën dhe mori thikën për të vrarë të birin.11 Por Engjëlli i Zotit thirri nga qielli dhe i tha: "Abraham, Abraham!". Ai u përgjegj: "Ja ku jam".12 Engjëlli i tha: "Mos e zgjat dorën kundër djalit dhe mos i bëj asnjë të keqe. Tani e di mirë që ti i trembesh Perëndisë, se nuk më ke refuzuar birin tënd, të vetmin bir që ke".13 Atëherë Abrahami ngriti sytë dhe shikoi; dhe ja prapa tij një dash i zënë për brirësh në një kaçube. Kështu Abrahami shkoi, mori dashin e tij dhe e ofroi si sakrificë në vend të të birit.14 Dhe Abrahami e quajti këtë vend Jehovah Jireh. Prandaj edhe sot e kësaj dite thuhet: "Do të furnizohet mali i Zotit".15 Engjëlli i Zotit e thirri për të dytën herë Abrahamin nga qielli dhe tha:16 "Unë betohem për veten time, thotë Zoti, se ti e bëre këtë dhe nuk kurseve tët bir, të vetmin bir që ke,17 Unë me siguri do të të bekoj fort dhe do të shumoj pasardhësit e tu si yjet e qiellit dhe si rëra që ndodhet në brigjet e detit dhe trashëgimtarët e tu do të zotërojnë portat e armiqve të tij.18 Dhe tërë kombet e tokës do të bekohen te pasardhësit e tu, sepse ti iu binde zërit tim".19 Pastaj Abrahami u kthye te shërbëtorët e tij, ata u ngritën dhe shkuan bashkë në Beer-Sheba. Dhe Abrahami zuri vend në Beer-Sheba. (Zanafilla 22/9-19)

Pra dhe këtu përmdendet qartë nga ana gjuhësore dhe ajo historike kohore se Abrahami në kohën e sprovës së tij kishte vetëm një fëmijë, Ismaelin.Fjala e përmendur të vetmin bir që ke e tregon qartë këtë.Cdo aludim tjetër është i gabuar sikruse është dhe shtrembërimi i qëllimshëm i biblës nga ana e hebrejve për shkak të xhelozisë së tyre.Sepse nuk do kishte mundesi qe i njejti engjell te thote te vetmin bir qe ke dhe po ky engjell te gabonte .

Gjithashtu dhe premtimi për bekimin se: Unë me siguri do të të bekoj fort dhe do të shumoj pasardhësit e tu si yjet e qiellit është premtimi që ju bë Abarahamit kur ai nuk kishte fëmijë fare dhe se i tha Zotit se ai nuk dëshirontë që pasardhësi i tij të ishte Elizeu i Damaskut një njeri i huaj i lindur në shtëpinë e tij por që skishte lidhje trashëgimie më Abrahamin.Patsaj Zoti i premtoi se ai së shpejti do të linde një fëmijë.Dhe ky ishte Ismaeli.

2 Po Abrami i tha: "Zot, Perëndi, çfarë do të më japësh, sepse unë jam pa fëmijë dhe trashëgimtari i shtëpisë sime është Eliezeri i Damaskut?".3 Pastaj Abrami shtoi këto fjalë: "Ti nuk më ke dhënë asnjë pasardhës; dhe ja, një i lindur në shtëpinë time do të jetë trashëgimtari im".4 Atëherë fjala e Zotit iu drejtua duke i thënë: "Ai (Elizeu i Damaskut) nuk do të jetë trashëgimtari yt, por ai që ka për të dalë nga të përbrendshmet e tua do të jetë trashëgimtari yt".5 Pastaj e çoi jashtë dhe i tha: "Vështro me kujdes qiellin dhe numëro yjet, në rast se mund t'i numërosh", pastaj shtoi: "Kështu kanë për të qenë pasardhësit e tu".(Zanafilla 15/2-5)

18 Po atë ditë Zoti bëri një besëlidhje me Abramin duke i thënë: "Unë u jap pasardhësve të tu këtë vend, nga përroi i Egjiptit deri në lumin e madh, lumin e Eufratit (Zanafilla 15/18)

Dhe në realitet kjo ndodhi

12 Tani këta janë pasardhësit e Ismaelit, bir i Abrahamit, që egjiptasja Agar, shërbëtorja e Sarës, i kishte lindur Abrahamit.13 Këta janë emrat e bijve të Ismaelit, simbas emrit të brezave të tyre: Nebajothi, i parëlinduri i Ismaelit; pastaj Kedari, Abdeeli, Mibsami,14 Mishma, Dumahu, Masa,15 Hadari, Tema, Jeturi, Nafishi dhe Kedemahu.16 Këta janë bijtë e Ismaelit dhe emrat e tyre, simbas fshatrave dhe fushimeve të tyre. Ata qenë dymbëdhjetë princërit e kombeve të tyre përkatës.17 Por këto janë vitet e jetës së Ismaelit, gjithsej njëqind e tridhjetë e shtatë vjet; pastaj ai dha frymë dhe vdiq, dhe u bashkua me popullin e tij.18 (Dhe bijtë e tij banuan nga Havilahu deri në Shur, që është në lindje të Egjiptit, në drejtim të Asirisë). Ai u vendos në prani të të gjithë vëllezërve të tij.(Zanafilla 25)

Deuteronomi 21 ;15 17:"Nie burrë ka dy gra. Prej tyre ai do vetëm nieren, ndërsa tjetrën e urren . Me te dyja kanë lindur femiiet e tii (djem), por djalin e pare e ka me gruan te cilën ai nuk e do. Kur te viie puna për te ndare pasurinë te drejtën e te parelindurit nuk duhet t'ia jape djalit te gruas qe do por atij qe i takon, dialit tjetër.

Duke pranuar si te parelindur djalin e gruas qe ai nuk e do. duhet qe edhe ti jape dy herë me tepër pasuri se djalit tjetër. Ky djalë do të jetë për babane e tij shenja e pare e fuqise. Vetëm atij i takon e drejta e te parelinduri

14 Abrahami u ngrit herët në mëngjes, mori bukë dhe një calik ujë dhe iadha Agarit; vuri gjithçka mbi shpatullat e saj dhe e nisi bashkë me fëmijën. Kështu ajo u nis dhe filloi të bredhë nëpër shkretëtirën e Beer-Shebas.15 Kur uji i calikut mbaroi, ajo e vuri fëmijën poshtë një kaçubeje.16 Dhe shkoi e u ul përballë tij, në një largësi sa një goditje me hark, sepse thoshte: "Nuk dua ta shoh fëmijën të vdesë!" Kështu ajo u ul përballë tij, ngriti zërin dhe qau.17 Dhe Perëndia dëgjoi zërin e djaloshit dhe engjëlli i Perëndisë thirri Agarin nga qielli dhe i tha: "Çfarë ke, Agar? Mos ki frikë, se Perëndia ka dëgjuar zërin e djaloshit aty ku ndodhet.18 Çohu, çoje djaloshin dhe mbaje fort me dorën tënde, sepse unë do të bëj prej tij një komb të madh".19 Atëherë Perëndia ia hapi sytë dhe ajo pa një pus uji: kështu vajti të mbushë calikun me ujë dhe i dha të pijë djaloshit.(uji zemezem)20 Dhe Perëndia ishte me djaloshin; ai u rrit, banoi në shkretëtirë dhe u bë shenjëtar harku.21 Ai banoi në shkretëtirën e Paranit dhe nëna e tij e martoi me një grua nga Egjipti.(Zanafilla 21/14-21)

30 Abrahami u përgjegj: "Ti do t'i pranosh nga dora ime këto shtatë qengja, me qëllim që kjo të më vlejë si dëshmi që unë e kam hapur këtë pus".31 Prandaj ai e quajti këtë vend Beer-Sheba, sepse aty që të dy ishin betuar.(Zanafilla 21)

Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira....Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme (Mekës)...(Galatsve 4/22-25)

24 Do të bësh për mua një altar prej dheu dhe mbi të do të ofrosh olokaustet e tua, flitë e tua të falënderimit, delet dhe qetë e tua; në çdo vend ku do të bëj që emri im të kujtohet,do të vij te ti dhe do të të bekoj.25 Dhe në rast se do të ndërtosh për mua një altar me gurë, nuk do ta ndërtosh me gurë të latuar; sepse duke ngritur mbi to daltën do t'i ndotësh."Exodus

Tek Zanafilla 8/20 Noeu ndertoi nje altarZanafilla 12/7 Abrahami ndertoi nje altar, Jakubu Ndertoi Altar, Moisiu ndertoi Altar etj7 Atëherë u shfaq Zoti përpara Abramit dhe i tha: "Unë do t'ja jap këtë vend pasardhësve të tu". Atëherë Abrami i ndërtoi aty një altar Zotit që i ishte shfaqur.8 Së këtejmi u zhvendos drejt malit në lindje të Bethelit dhe ngriti çadrat e tij, duke pasur Bethelin në jug dhe Ainë në lindje; dhe ndërtoi aty një altar kushtuar Zotit dhe i bëri thirrje emrit të Zotit. (Zanafilla 12/7-8) 
NE Kuran 100. Zoti im, më dhuro mua (një fëmijë) prej të mirëve!101. Ne e gëzuam atë me një djalë që do të jetë i butë (i sjellshëm).102. Dhe kur arriti ai (djali) që së bashku me të (me Ibrahimin) të angazhohet në punë, ai (Ibrahimi) tha: "O djali im, unë kam parë (jam urdhëruar) në ëndërr të të pres ty. Shiko pra, çka mendon ti?" Ai tha: "O babai im, punoje atë që urdhërohesh, e ti do të më gjesh mua, nëse do All-llahu, prej të durueshmëve!"103. E kur ata të dy iu dorëzuan urdhrit të Zotit dhe e përmbysi atë në fytyrë (në ballë).104. Ne e thirrëm atë: "O Ibrahim!"105. Ti tashmë e zbatove ëndrrën! Ne kështu i shpërblejmë të mirët!106. Vërtet, kjo ishte sprovë e qartë.107. Ne e shpaguam atë me një të therur (kurban) të rëndësishëm.108. Dhe ndaj tij Ne lamë përkujtim të mirë ndër popujt e ardhshëm.109. Selam (shpëtim e paqe) pastë Ibrahimi!110. Kështu, në këtë mënyrë Ne i shpërblejmë bamirësit.111. Vërtet, ai ishte nga robërit Tanë besimtarë.112. Dhe Ne e gëzuam atë me (një djalë tjetër) Is'hakun, pejgamber prej të mirëve.113. Dhe Ne i dhuruan bekim atij dhe Is'hakut e prej pasardhësve të atyre dyve do të ketë punëmirë e të ndershëm, e edhe dëmtues të hapët të vetvetes.

----------


## Xhemis

Bibla e shkruar prej hebrenjve na meson se Parabirnia e Jakobit ndaj Esaut blihet me nje pjate supe ndersa parabirnia e Ismaeelit nuk konsiderohet



30 Dhe Esau i tha Jakobit: "Të lutem, më lërë të ha pak nga kjo supë e kuqe, sepse jam i lodhur". Për këtë arësye e quajtën Edom.
31 Por Jakobi iu përgjegj: "Më shit më parë parëbirninë tënde".
32 Esau tha: "Ja unë jam duke vdekur, ç’dobi kam nga parëbirnia?".
33 Atëherë Jakobi tha: "Më parë betomu". Dhe Esau iu betua dhe i shiti Jakobit parëbirninë e tij.Zanafilla 25


Ja si e tregon bibla vjedhjen e bekimit te Jakobit kunder Esaut

5 Tani Rebeka rrinte duke dëgjuar, ndërsa Isaku i fliste birit të tij Esau. Kështu Esau shkoi nëpër fusha për të gjuajtur kafshë të egra për t’ia shpënë të atit.
6 Atëherë Rebeka i foli Jakobit, birit të saj, dhe i tha: "Ja, unë dëgjova babanë tënd që i fliste Esaut, vëllait tënd duke i thënë:
7 "Më sill gjah dhe më përgatit një gjellë të shijshme, që unë ta ha dhe të të bekoj në prani të Zotit, para se të vdes".
8 Prandaj, biri im, bindju zërit tim dhe bëj atë që të urdhëroj.
9 Shko tani në kope dhe më sill dy keca të mirë; unë do të përgatis një gjellë të shijshme për babanë tënd, nga ato që i pëlqejnë atij.
10 Pastaj ti do t’ia çosh babait tënd që ta hajë, dhe kështu ai do të bekojë para se të vdesë".
11 Jakobi i tha Rebekës, nënës së tij: "Ja, vëllai im Esau është leshtor, ndërsa unë e kam lëkurën të lëmuar.
12 Ndofta babai im më prek me dorë; do t’i dukem atij mashtrues dhe do të tërheq mbi vete një mallkim në vend të një bekimi".
13 Por nëna e tij iu përgjegj: "Ky mallkim le të bjerë mbi mua, biri im! Bindju vetëm asaj që të thashë dhe shko të marrësh kecat".
14 Ai vajti pra t’i marrë dhe ia çoi nënës së tij; dhe e ëma përgatiti me to një gjellë të shijshme, nga ato që i pëlqenin babait të tij.
15 Pastaj Rebeka mori rrobat më të bukura të Esaut, birit të saj më të madh, që i mbante në shtëpi pranë vetes, dhe ia veshi Jakobit, birit të saj më të vogël;
16 dhe me lëkurët e kecave veshi duart e tij dhe pjesën e lëmuar të qafës së tij.
17 Pastaj vuri në dorë të Jakobit, birit të saj, gjellën e shijshme dhe bukën që kishte përgatitur.
18 Atëherë ai shkoi tek i ati dhe i tha: "Ati im!". Isaku u përgjegj: "Ja ku jam; kush je ti, biri im?".
19 Atëherë Jakobi i tha babait të tij: "Jam Esau, i parëlinduri yt. Bëra siç më ke thënë. Tani çohu, ulu dhe fillo të hash nga gjahu im, me qëllim që shpirti yt të më bekojë".
20 Por Isaku i tha të birit: "Por si bëre që e gjete kaq shpejt, biri im?". Ai u përgjegj: "Sepse Zoti, Perëndia yt, bëri që të vijë tek unë".
21 Atëherë Isaku i tha Jakobit: "Afrohu dhe lërmë të të prek, biri im, për të ditur nëse je pikërisht biri im Esau ose jo".
22 Dhe kështu Jakobi iu afrua Isakut, babait të tij; dhe mbasi ky e preku me dorë, tha: "Zëri është i Jakobit, por duart janë duart e Esaut".
23 Kështu ai nuk e njohu, sepse duart e tij ishin leshtore ashtu si duart e vëllait të tij Esau; dhe e bekoi.
24 Dhe tha: "A je ti me të vërtetë biri im Esau?". Ai u përgjigj: "Po".
25 Atëherë Isaku i tha: "Më shërbe që të ha nga gjahu i birit tim dhe shpirti im të të bekojë". Kështu Jakobi i shërbeu dhe Isaku hëngri. Jakobi i solli edhe verë dhe ai e piu.
26 Pastaj babai i tij Isaku i tha: "Tani afrohu dhe më puth, biri im".
27 Dhe ai u afrua dhe e puthi. Dhe Isaku ndjeu erën e rrobave të tij dhe e bekoi duke thënë: "Ja, era e tim biri është si era e një fushe, që Zoti e ka bekuar.
28 Perëndia të dhëntë vesën e qiellit dhe pjellorinë e tokës, si edhe bollëkun e grurit dhe të verës.
29 Të shërbefshin popujt dhe kombet u përkulshin para teje. Qofsh pronar i vëllezërve të tu dhe bijtë e nënës sate u përkulshin para teje. I mallkuar qoftë cilido të mallkon, i bekuar qoftë cilido të bekon!".
30 Dhe ndodhi që, pikërisht kur Isaku kishte mbaruar së bekuari Jakobin dhe ky sapo ishte larguar nga prania e të atit Isak, vëllai i tij Esau u kthye nga gjahu.
31 Edhe ai përgatiti një gjellë të shijshme dhe ia shpuri babait të tij dhe i tha: "Çohu ati im dhe ha nga gjahu i birit tënd, me qëllim që shpirti yt të më bekojë".
32 Isaku, babai i tij, i tha: "Kush je ti?". Ai u përgjegj: "Jam Esau, biri yt i parëlindur".
33 Atëherë Isakun e zunë ca të dridhura shumë të forta dhe i tha: "Kush është ai, pra, që gjuajti gjahun dhe ma solli? Unë i hëngra të gjitha para se të vije ti dhe e bekova; dhe i bekuar ka për të mbetur ai".
34 Me të dëgjuar fjalët e të atit, Esau dha një ulurimë të fortë dhe shumë të hidhur. Pastaj i tha të atit: "Bekomë edhe mua, ati im!".
35 Por Isaku iu përgjigj: *"Yt vëlla erdhi me mashtrim dhe mori bekimin tënd".*
36 Esau i tha: "Jo më kot është quajtur Jakob? Ai ma zuri vendin deri tani dy herë: më hoqi parëbirninë dhe ja tani po merr bekimin tim". Pastaj shtoi: A nuk ke ruajtur një bekim për mua??".Zanafilla 27

Cifutet te nxitur nga historite biblike me vjedhje parabirnie dhe bekimi kane ndryshuar biblen per ti vjedhur Ismaelit parabirnine dhe bekimin e tij qe i beri Zoti.Kjo eshte origjina e ketij populli mashtrimi.

----------


## Xhemis

Mashtrimi numer 2

Martesa e Abrahamin me Agarin sipas krishtereve nuk qenka e sakte ndersa martesa e Jakobit me Lean qenka e sakte.Prej kesaj do te shikojme dhe prejardhjen e Jezusit.

Jakobit i ndërrohet emri nga Zoti duke e quajtur Israel.(Zanafilla 32/24-32 dhe 35/10)

Jakobit i ishte premtuar sipas bibles martesa me Rakelen mirepo babai i Rakeles, Lebano ne vend te Leas naten e pare te marteses i futi Lea motren e Rakeles pa dijenine e Jakobit

25 Të nesërmen në mëngjes, ai pa se ishte Lea. Atëherë Jakobi i tha Labanos: "Çfarë më bëre? A nuk të kam shërbyer për Rakelën? Pse më mashtrove?".Zanafilla 29

32 Kështu Lea u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë që e quajti Ruben, sepse tha: Zoti e pa trishtimin tim; prandaj tani burri im do të më dojëë".
33 Pastaj u ngjiz përsëri dhe lindi një djalë dhe ajo tha: "Zoti e pa se nuk kisha dashuri, prandaj më dha edhe këtë bir". Dhe e quajti Simeon.
34 Ajo u ngjiz përsëri dhe lindi një djalë, dhe tha: "Kësaj radhe burri im do të më dojë, sepse i kam lindur tre bij". Prandaj u quajt Levi.
35 Ajo u ngjiz përsëri dhe lindi djalë dhe tha: "Këtë radhë do të kremtoj Zotin". Prandaj* e quajti Juda*. Pastaj nuk pati më fëmijë.Zanafilla 29

Po kush ishte Juda?

Juda u martua ne një grua Kananase dhe lindër tre fëmijë Er,Onan dhe Shelah.Ai djalit të tij Er i dha një grua të quajtur Tamara.Mirëpo ngase Eri ishte i keq në sytë e Zotit vdiq, kështu që Juda donte ta martonte Tamarën me Onanin, mirëpo dhe ky vdiq.Ateherë Juda u detyrua që tia japë për grua birit të tij të vogël Shelahut.Ngase Shelahu ishte akoma në moshë të vogël Juda e porositi Tamarën të rrintë në shtëpinë e të atit derisa Shelahu të rritej.Mirëpo mbas vdekjes së gruas së Judës, Shuas, Tamara i doli një rrugë ku u bë si prostitutë dhe Juda i kërkoi të hynte tek ajo.Kështu që Juda e la me barrë Tamarën duke mos e ditur se ishte nusja e djalit të tij.Kur populli e lajmëroi Judën për shtatzaninë e Tamarrës ai urdhëroi që ajo të digjej mirëpo ajoi tregoi se Juda ishte ai që e kishte lënë me barrë kështu që më vonë prej saj lindën dy fëmijë Perets dhe Zerah.(Zanafilla 38/1-30) Tek Ungjilli i Lukës tek gjenalogjia e Jezusit përmendet se Perets ka dhe një emërtin tjetër i quajtur Faresi(Luka 3/33).Sipas Mateut Jezusi e ka prejardhjen prej Judës nga fëmija i lindur me Tamarën. (Mateu 1/3).




> 12 Mbas një kohe të gjatë vdiq gruaja e Judës, që ishte e bija e Shuas; kur mbaroi zinë, Juda u ngjit tek ata që qethnin delet e tij në Timnah bashkë me mikun e tij Hirah, i quajtur Adullamiti.
> 13 Këtë e mori vesh Tamara dhe asaj i thanë: "Ja, vjehrri yt po ngjitet në Timnah për të qethur delet e tij".
> 14 Atëherë ajo hoqi rrobat e saj të vejërisë, u mbulua me një velo dhe u mbështoll e tëra; pastaj u ul te porta e Enaimit, që ndodhet në rrugën drejt Timnahut; në fakt ajo kishte parë që Shelahu ishte rritur më në fund, por ajo nuk i ishte dhënë për grua.
> 15 Sa e pa Juda mendoi që ajo ishte prostitutë, sepse e kishte fytyrën të mbuluar.
> 16 Prandaj ai iu afrua asaj në rrugë dhe i tha: *"Lërmë të hyj te ti".* Në të vërtetë nuk e dinte se ajo ishte nusja e djalit të tij. Ajo iu përgjegj: Çfarë do të më japësh për të hyrë tek unë??"
> 17 Atëherë ai i tha: "Do të të dërgoj një kec nga kopeja ime". Ajo e pyeti: "A më jep një peng deri sa të ma dërgosh?".
> 18 Ai i tha: "Çfarë pengu duhet të të jap?". Ajo u përgjegj: "Vulën tënde, kordonin tënd dhe bastunin që ke në dorë". *Ai ia dha, hyri te ajo dhe ajo u ngjiz me të.*
> 19 Pastaj ajo u ngrit dhe iku; hoqi velin dhe veshi përsëri rrobat e saj të vejërisë.
> 20 Por Juda i dërgoi kecin me anë të mikut të tij, Adulamitit, për të rimarë pengun nga duart e asaj gruaje; po ai nuk e gjeti atë.
> ...



Pra dy femijet e Judes me Tamaren ishin Zerah dhe Peretsi.

Tani le te shikojme gjenalogjine e Jezusit.qe e kane ndryshuar prape hebrejte qe emrin Perets e kane bere Fares per te shmangur gjurmet.

23 Dhe Jezusi ishte rreth tridhjetë vjeç; dhe e pandehnin se ishte bir i Jozefit, bir i Elit;
33 bir i Esromit,* bir i Faresit, bir i Judës;*
34 bir i Jakobit, bir i Isakut, bir i Abrahamit, Luka 3.


1 Libri i gjenealogjisë së Jezu Krishtit, birit të Davidit, birit të Abrahamit.
2 Abrahamit i lindi Isaku; Isakut i lindi Jakobi; Jakobit i lindi Juda dhe vëllezërit e tij.
3* Judës i lindi nga Tamara Faresi dhe Zara*; Faresit i lindi Esromi; Esromit i lindi Arami....Mateu 1


Pra krishteret nuk besojne se Ismaeli eshte biri i Ibrahimit, i bekuar sipas Zotit, i vendosur emri nga engjelli i Zotit, djali i Kurbanit, djali qe ju premtua 12 kombe, djalit qe per te u lidh nje beselidhje.Por ato besojne se eshte e drejte qe hebrenjte ta mohojne kete gje sepse sipas tyre eshte e ligjshme qe Jakobi tia vjedhi birnine dhe bekimin Esaut, pastaj per to eshte e ligjshme qe Jakobi te martohet me Lea e te kete me te pasardhes kur nuk ka qene martuar me te por u fut dhe beri marredhenie me te si pasoje e nje mashtrimi.Si pasoje e kesaj marredhenie mashtrimi lindi Juda i cili shkoi me gruan e djalit te vdekur te tij e cila e mashtroi per te bere marredhenie te paligjshme pa qene e martuar dhe lindi nje prej paraardhesve te Jezusit .

Pra te gjitha keto per krishteret jane te ligjshme ndersa Martesa e Abrahamin me Agarin eshte e paligjshme .Po a pranohet kjo llogjike.

Zoti e zbriti Kuranit per te anulluar te gjithe deformimet biblike ndaj profeteve.Te gjithe sa u thane me lart nuk kane asnje baze kuranore.Zoti i ka ruajtur profetet e tij nga gabimet e medha.Ju kujtohet historia e gruas se Firaonit me Jusufin(Josefin).Asnje prej profeteve te Zotit nuk ka bere keto veprime biblike, te gjitha jane thenie hebrenjsh kunder profeteve, te shkruara nga dora e njerzve hileqare.

Zoti i ka ruajtur te gjithe profetet nga gabimet e medha, imorale etj.Bibla ne kete aspekt kundershton Kuranin sepse eshte njerzore dhe jo hyjnore.Pikerisht kur profeti lut ne bibel pershkruhet sikur pin vere dehet dhe ben marredhenie me vajzat e tij a ka llogjike kjo per nje profet te Zotit? 

Kurani erdhi si shpallja hyjnore e fundit per ti anulluar te gjithe deformimet e futura nga duart e njerzve ne bibel.Dhiaten e vjeter dhe Pali e quan me te meta.Pra kjo tregon qe bibla e sotme nuk eshte prej Zotit por prej duarve te njeriut.



Jezusi e profetizoi kete duke thene qe bibla nuk eshte fjale e Zotit por tradita dhe tregime te popullit hebre

"Kështu ju e keni bërë të pavleshme Fjalën e Perëndisë për shkak të traditës suaj" !.(Mateu 15/6)



Po tani Krishti mori një shërbesë edhe më të shquar, sepse është ndërmjetësi i një besëlidhjeje më të mirë, që bazohet mbi premtime më të mira, sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër . Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është *afër prishjes.*(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)


Ja pse Kurani nuk eshte kurre kopja e bibles


Askush nuk vë një copë prej stofi të ri mbi një petk të vjetër, sepse kështu arna bie dhe grisja bëhet më e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )

----------


## Albo

O Xhemis,

E bukura me ju muslimanet eshte se edhe jeni "feja me e re" monoteiste qe ka lindur me vone se gjithe fete e tjera monoteiste, edhe pretendoni se keni "monopolin e historise" dhe "se vertetes". Eshte njesoj si femija ti tregoje babait apo gjyshit: "Historia eshte keshtu sic them une, e jo si thua ti baba e gjysh!"

Arsyeja perse Abrahami nuk kish se si te martohej me Agarin eshte se a) ajo ishte egjiptiane dhe nuk ishte me prejardhje nga "populli i Abrahamit", sic i drejtohet vete Abrahami ne shume momente ne Dhiaten e Vjeter popullit te tij. b) tradita e marrjes se shume grave, nuk ishte nje tradite judaike. Judenjte merrnin vetem nje grua. Nese Abrahami do te ishte "martuar me Agarin", sic pretendoni ju, i bie qe ai te kete qene poligamist, dhe te ishte duke shkelur edhe traditen judaike e ndertuar mbi Ligjin e judenjve.

Mjafton te shikosh historine e muslimaneve ne keto 15 shekujt e fundit, per te kuptuar qe fjalet e Zotit per "gomarin e eger te shkretetires", kane qene gjithmone te verteta, jane ende te verteta, e do te jene te verteta derisa te kete toke e qiell. Ashtu sic eshte e qarte, qe xhelozite, luftrat, persekutimet ndaj popullit te Izraelit ne shekuj, deshmojne bekimin dhe mbrojtjen qe Zoti i ka dhene gjithe pasardhesve te bekuar te Isakut e Jakobit. Edhe pas gjithe ketyre vuajtjeve e persekutimeve te parrefyeshme dot me fjale, judenjte ekzistojne si popull, si shtet, e gezojne bekimin e mbrojtjen e Zotit.

I njejti Zot qe ka krijuar njeriun, ka krijuar edhe gomarin. Te dy jane te bekuar, si njeriu, si gomari, pasi jane krijuar nga Fjala e Zotit. Por bekimi i Zotit per te dy nuk eshte i njejte. Njeriu u krijua sipas "..ngjashmerise e shembelltyres se Zotit.." dhe gomari u krijua per ti sherbyer njeriut.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> Nejse, ne e dime pak me ndryshe historine...
> sa i perket demokracise si sistem qeverises, une e kuptoj se dy budallenje e mundin nje te mençur, pra eshte sistem i cili bazohet ne numra. Per kete arsye politikanet gjithmone jane funderrina ne demokraci.
> Mirepo eshte sistem me i mire se sa autokracia apo diktatura psh.
> Une mendoj se mund te gjendet nje sistem me i mire sesa demokracia, ne te ardhmen.


Nje "intelektual" qe e mbante hunden perpjete, si me i kulturuar, me i ditur, me i ngritur se "turma e njerezve", u shpreh ne te njejten menyre. Si mund te kete vlere njesoj vota qe hedh une ne zgjedhje, me voten e atij analfabetit qe jeton ne te njejten zone me mua?! Nje miku i tij i urte, e la te shfrynte sa te mundte, dhe i thote: "Po, eshte e vertete. Ti je me i ditur e me i kulturuar se ai analfabeti. Por duke pasur te dy te njejten vote te lire, me te njejten vlere, ai analfabeti nuk do te vrasi ty, e ti nuk do ta vrasesh ate, si nje menyre per te lare hesapet e mos renies dakord per ceshtjen per te cilin votoni. Dhe po te them edhe nje gje me shume: edhe nese vota tende nuk behet shumice, dhe qendrimi yt nuk fiton, kjo nuk te pengon ty qe te shprehesh mendimin tend, e ta bindesh edhe ate analfabetin me kohen qe mendimi yt eshte i drejte, dhe mendimi i tij i gabuar. Ne menyre qe ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme, te dy te votoni njesoj."

Kuptohet, sugjerimi i mikut te ngushte ra ne vesh ne shurdhet, pasi reagimi i tij ishte: "Si mund ta ul une veten ne nivelin e atij analfabetit?!" Dhe miku i tij i urte u nda me te duke i thene: "Nuk te duket paksa hipokrizi qe dobesite e tua personale, si arroganca dhe mendjemadhesia, mundohesh t'ia atribuosh demokracise?!"

Qe nga ai moment, intelektuali hundperpjete nuk e konsideronte me mik burrin e urte.

Albo

----------

jarigas (06-01-2016)

----------


## Xhemis

> O Xhemis,
> 
> E bukura me ju muslimanet eshte se edhe jeni "feja me e re" monoteiste qe ka lindur me vone se gjithe fete e tjera monoteiste, edhe pretendoni se keni "monopolin e historise" dhe "se vertetes". Eshte njesoj si femija ti tregoje babait apo gjyshit: "Historia eshte keshtu sic them une, e jo si thua ti baba e gjysh!"
> 
> Arsyeja perse Abrahami nuk kish se si te martohej me Agarin eshte se a) ajo ishte egjiptiane dhe nuk ishte me prejardhje nga "populli i Abrahamit", sic i drejtohet vete Abrahami ne shume momente ne Dhiaten e Vjeter popullit te tij. b) tradita e marrjes se shume grave, nuk ishte nje tradite judaike. Judenjte merrnin vetem nje grua. Nese Abrahami do te ishte "martuar me Agarin", sic pretendoni ju, i bie qe ai te kete qene poligamist, dhe te ishte duke shkelur edhe traditen judaike e ndertuar mbi Ligjin e judenjve.
> 
> Mjafton te shikosh historine e muslimaneve ne keto 15 shekujt e fundit, per te kuptuar qe fjalet e Zotit per "gomarin e eger te shkretetires", kane qene gjithmone te verteta, jane ende te verteta, e do te jene te verteta derisa te kete toke e qiell. Ashtu sic eshte e qarte, qe xhelozite, luftrat, persekutimet ndaj popullit te Izraelit ne shekuj, deshmojne bekimin dhe mbrojtjen qe Zoti i ka dhene gjithe pasardhesve te bekuar te Isakut e Jakobit. Edhe pas gjithe ketyre vuajtjeve e persekutimeve te parrefyeshme dot me fjale, judenjte ekzistojne si popull, si shtet, e gezojne bekimin e mbrojtjen e Zotit.
> 
> I njejti Zot qe ka krijuar njeriun, ka krijuar edhe gomarin. Te dy jane te bekuar, si njeriu, si gomari, pasi jane krijuar nga Fjala e Zotit. Por bekimi i Zotit per te dy nuk eshte i njejte. Njeriu u krijua sipas "..ngjashmerise e shembelltyres se Zotit.." dhe gomari u krijua per ti sherbyer njeriut.
> ...


Ke aq shume gabime sa sdi nga tia filloj me ty.

Se pari thu qe Islami eshte fe me e re.Kurse une te them jo, Islami eshte feja e gjithe profeteve, te gjithe ju nenshtruan Zotit dhe e adhuruan Ate nje te vetem.Ka shume profeci biblike per Islamin nese ke deshire ti sjell nje nga nje.

Islami eshte  vetmja fe ne bote qe emrtimin e saj nuk e mori nga njerzit por nga Zoti, te gjithe fete e tjere u emertuan nga njerzit per shkak te emrave te shpikura te tyre apo per shkak te predikuesit te asaj kohe qofte ai prej profeteve sikurse eshte Rasti i Jezusit , Budes, Bektashizmin, Konfucimit, etj

Krishterimi e mori emrin prej fjales greke Christos ku sipas tyre ishte je perkthim i fjales Mesia.Kete emer bibla e tregon se ja vune njerzit dhe jo Jezusi e as Zoti i tij.
Budizmi e mori nga Buda
Bektazhizmi nga Haxhi Bektashi
Konfucizmi prej Konfucios etj etj

Ndersa Islami u quajt keshtu prej Zotit.Zoti ka dy ligje ligji kozmologjik dhe ligji religjoz.Ne ligjin kozmologjik hyjne te ligjet e natyres, pra cdo krijese i nenshtrohet Atij pa piken e kundershtimit, edhe njeriu i nenshtrohet ligjeve kozmologjike te Zotit sic eshte frymemarrja, koha, plakja etj.Per shkak se Njeriu eshte krijuar me vullnet te lire Zoti ka sjelle ne toke ligjin religjoz per te rregulluar harmikisht midis sistemit kozmologjik dhe vullnetit te njeriut.Njeriu vepron ndonjehere keq ne boten ku jetojme dhe kete veprim te keq Zoti solli ligjin religjoz me ane te profeteve qe njeriu ti nenshtrohet Atij.Pastaj kete e la me deshire, kush nenshtrohet i shperblehet kush nuk i nenshtrohet denohet.

Pra Islami nuk eshte fe e re por Islami eshte cikli i ligjeve religjoze te Zotit nga Ademi e deri ne fund te kesaj bote, dites se kijametit.Zoti i ka permbledhur ato ne Kuran per shkak te ndryshimit qe ju bene librave te tjere te meparshem nga duart njerzore.

Sipas bibles dhiata e vjeter u deformua dhe u prish duke u bere me te meta, me vone erdhi Ungjilli qe i tregoi keto te meta, mirepo dhe ungjillin e zevendesuan me letrat e Palit, dhe Pjetrit dhe sot fatkeqesisht se libri qe mbushi Pali dhe Pjetri me Letrat e tyre quhet libri i Zotit,!!!???.Eshte njesoj sikur te besojme se letrat e apostujve te profetit Muhamed a.s ti besojme per Kuran.Jo kurrsesi jo.Tjeter eshte libri i Zotit dhe tjeter jane mendimet e individeve apo sjelljet e tyre.Kurrsesi nuk mund te jene libri i Zotit letrat e nje njeriu si Pali.

Nese deri dje kemi pare televizor Bardhe e Zi, tani Albo po shikon Televizor me kapacitete shume me te zhvilluara Hd apo dhe te tjere.A mos duhet te themi qe ky televizori bardhe e zi duhet te jete teknologjia e kesaj kohe?Jo sepse eshte e prapambetur dhe teknologji me te meta.

Por kur teknologjine e zgjedhim perparimtare pse atehere duhet te zgjedhim per fe nje fe te vjeter te shpikur prej njerzve kur vete libri i kesaj feje deshmon se ajo eshte e prishur.


Po tani Krishti mori një shërbesë edhe më të shquar, sepse është ndërmjetësi i një besëlidhjeje më të mirë, që bazohet mbi premtime më të mira, sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër . Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)


Ja pse Kurani nuk eshte kurre kopja e bibles

Askush nuk vë një copë prej stofi të ri mbi një petk të vjetër, sepse kështu arna bie dhe grisja bëhet më e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 ).

Pra Kurani Nuk mund te jete i kopjuar prej bibles sepse po te ishte kopjuar prej bibles do bente 400 fish gabime me shume se bibla.

Hebrenjte i braktisen profetet, ndersa krishteret i braktisen ligjet e Zotit, ato u mjafton besimi tek Jezusi dhe kaq.Hebrejte e Mohuan Jezusin, ndersa krishteret e mohuan profetin Muhamed a.s.Te vetmin ato qe i besuan te gjithe profeteve jane Muslimanet.

Shembulli i nje shembelltyre biblike mund tju ndihmoj per kete gje.

Per Zotin eshte shembulli me i larte, por nese ju do mendoni se nje mbret dergon tek nje popull nje emisarin e tij me nje shkrese, dhe populli i beson kesaj shkrese e zbaton ate per nje kohe por mbas nje kohe kjo shkresa vjeterohet dhe populli per shkak te interesave te tij e ndryshon shkresen dhe tekstin e saj, atehere mbreti dergon nje emisar tjeter, por populli mblidhet per ta vrare kete emisar sepse nuk u pelqen atyre, me pas Mbreti sjell emisarin e trete i cili vjen me nje shkrese me nje pjese e popullit e besojne ate ndersa pjesa tjeter e mohojne, Ai triumfon mbi mohuesit dhe zbaton me perpikmeri shkresen e Mbretit.Ai nuk e ndryshon shkresen e mbretit dhe i ben thirrje popullit ti nenshtrohet ligjeve te mbretit.Dy brezat e mevonshem nuk duan ti binden emisarit te trete duke pretenduar se besojne emisaret e mehershem.Por a nuk u erdhi emisari i trete por nga i njejti Mbret? Pra ato nuk i besuan mbretit me mohimin qe i bejne emisarit te trete.

Keshtu eshte edhe per profete si Moisiu, Jezusi dhe Muhamedi a.s.Zoti i dergoi ato e lajme dhe libra fetare, disa i besuan disa jo, secili quhet besimtar apo mosbesimtar sipas asaj qe besoi.

Keshtu e thote bibla qe shumte prej te fundit do te jene te paret ne boten tjeter"

Sa per Abrahamin ai nuk ishte hebre por nga Mesopotamia kete e thote dhe bibla

Terahu mori te birin, Abramin, nipin e tij Lot, birin e Haranit, gruan e Abramit, Sarani dhe se bashku u nisen nga Uri Qaldijaneve, për te shkuar ne Kanan. Dhe kur mberriten ne Haran u vendosen aty pergjithmone.Zanafilla 11.31

Uri i Qaldajaneve ishte ne Mesopotami pjese e Irakut te sotem.

Zoti e hudh poshte pretendimin krishter se Abrahmi ishte hebre ne Kuranin famelarte


ne Suren 3:67 thuhet: "Abrahami nuk ish as jehudi e as i krishtere por ai ishte larg besimeve te kota, ishte mysliman dhe nuk ishte prej idhutareve.

Ndersa sa per gomarin qe eshte i bekuar ia fut kot sepse ose se di fare kuptimin e fjales bekim ose snjef gomeret e vertete.


Te gjithe ato qe deformuan librat e Zotit dhe nuk i zbatojne ligjet e tij u perngjajne gomarit qe mbart libra por nuk i zbaton ato.

49.	Po per cfare ata që largoheshin prej këshillës (Kur'anit)?
50.	Ata ishin si gomarë të trembur (të egër).
51.	Që ikin prej luanit (ose prej gjahtarit).
52.	Veç kësaj, secili prej tyre dëshironte t'i jepej libër i posaçëm (i hapët, i qartë).
53.	E jo! Por ata janë që nuk i frikësohen botës tjetër.
54.	Dhe jo! Se ai (Kur'ani) është këshillë e lartë.
55.	E kush do, këshillohet me të.


Ndersa edhe njehere thenia ne bibel gomar i eger per Ismailin ka kuptimin e zebres qe me lara nje kafshe qe dallohet midis gomareve te bute hebrenj.Ne bibel tregohet se hebrenjte i mbanin shume gomeret kafshe, por asnje musliman pervec se ju te krishteret nuk e pranon qe te jete gomar i hebrenjve, ndersa ju e pranoni kete me arsyetimin se ato jane populli i Zotit.Populli qe vrau Zekeria, Gjon Pagezorin dhe do vriste dhe Jezusin jane akoma populli i Zotit per krishteret, prandaj Zoti ua hoqi shpalljen profetike atij populli dhe ja dha pasardhesve te Ismailit djalit te Abrahamit Babait te profeteve dhe u tregoi botes se kush jane besimtaret e vertete dhe kush jane gomeret e vertete.

62:5.
Shembulli i atyre, që iu besua Teurati, por pastaj nuk e zbatuan atë, i shëmbëllen gomarit, që vetëm sa i mbart librat. Sa i keq është shembulli i atyre që mohojnë shpalljet e Allahut! Allahu nuk i udhëzon (në rrugën e drejtë) keqbërësit.



Dhe Dicka nuk ka ne bote fe monoteiste pervec Islamit.

Monoteizmi ka kater kushte 
1), te besosh  nje Zot te vetem
2), te njohesh me dituri nje Zot te vetem
3),Te deklarosh me fjale, se beson nje Zot te vetem
4) te adhurohesh dhe ti bindesh nje Zoti te vetem, me te gjithe veprimet e tuaja

Ju krishteret ke prej tyre plotesoni?

Ju njihni trinitetin, besoni trinitetin, deshmoni me fjale trinitetin dhe ne fund adhuroni sa ikonat, sa te shenjtet, sa jezusin , sa trinitetin etj etj devijime nga e verteta.

Tjeter eshte Monoteizmi i Zotit dhe tjeter eshte triniteti i Zotit.Monoteizmit e gjen ne Islam ndersa trinitetin ne krishterim.Te gjithe profetet ftuan per Monoteizem dhe jo per ne trinitet.Ky eshte nje prej qindra dallimeve midis fese se vertete dhe fese se devijuar nga njerzit.

----------


## iliria e para

Demokracia nuk eshte e persosur, por eshte me e mira nga te gjitha te keqiat tjera qe na i ka dhurue "Zoti".  Po vet islami thote qe Allahu te ka fale te lire te zgjedehsh. Pse imamet dhe  diktatoret tjere nuk na e japin kete mundesi?  Nese ka vecse nje zgjedhje, atehere nuk eshte liri. *Ajo quhet roberi.*

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## iliria e para

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...efqet-Krasniqi

----------


## optimus.prime

> O Xhemis,
> 
> E bukura me ju muslimanet eshte se edhe jeni "feja me e re" monoteiste qe ka lindur me vone se gjithe fete e tjera monoteiste, edhe pretendoni se keni "monopolin e historise" dhe "se vertetes". Eshte njesoj si femija ti tregoje babait apo gjyshit: "Historia eshte keshtu sic them une, e jo si thua ti baba e gjysh!"
> 
> Arsyeja perse Abrahami nuk kish se si te martohej me Agarin eshte se a) ajo ishte egjiptiane dhe nuk ishte me prejardhje nga "populli i Abrahamit", sic i drejtohet vete Abrahami ne shume momente ne Dhiaten e Vjeter popullit te tij. b) tradita e marrjes se shume grave, nuk ishte nje tradite judaike. Judenjte merrnin vetem nje grua. Nese Abrahami do te ishte "martuar me Agarin", sic pretendoni ju, i bie qe ai te kete qene poligamist, dhe te ishte duke shkelur edhe traditen judaike e ndertuar mbi Ligjin e judenjve.
> 
> Mjafton te shikosh historine e muslimaneve ne keto 15 shekujt e fundit, per te kuptuar qe fjalet e Zotit per "gomarin e eger te shkretetires", kane qene gjithmone te verteta, jane ende te verteta, e do te jene te verteta derisa te kete toke e qiell. Ashtu sic eshte e qarte, qe xhelozite, luftrat, persekutimet ndaj popullit te Izraelit ne shekuj, deshmojne bekimin dhe mbrojtjen qe Zoti i ka dhene gjithe pasardhesve te bekuar te Isakut e Jakobit. Edhe pas gjithe ketyre vuajtjeve e persekutimeve te parrefyeshme dot me fjale, judenjte ekzistojne si popull, si shtet, e gezojne bekimin e mbrojtjen e Zotit.
> 
> I njejti Zot qe ka krijuar njeriun, ka krijuar edhe gomarin. Te dy jane te bekuar, si njeriu, si gomari, pasi jane krijuar nga Fjala e Zotit. Por bekimi i Zotit per te dy nuk eshte i njejte. Njeriu u krijua sipas "..ngjashmerise e shembelltyres se Zotit.." dhe gomari u krijua per ti sherbyer njeriut.
> ...


E çfare lidhje ka Abrahami me ligjin, traditen dhe zakonet e judenjeve?!

----------


## optimus.prime

> Nje "intelektual" qe e mbante hunden perpjete, si me i kulturuar, me i ditur, me i ngritur se "turma e njerezve", u shpreh ne te njejten menyre. Si mund te kete vlere njesoj vota qe hedh une ne zgjedhje, me voten e atij analfabetit qe jeton ne te njejten zone me mua?! Nje miku i tij i urte, e la te shfrynte sa te mundte, dhe i thote: "Po, eshte e vertete. Ti je me i ditur e me i kulturuar se ai analfabeti. Por duke pasur te dy te njejten vote te lire, me te njejten vlere, ai analfabeti nuk do te vrasi ty, e ti nuk do ta vrasesh ate, si nje menyre per te lare hesapet e mos renies dakord per ceshtjen per te cilin votoni. Dhe po te them edhe nje gje me shume: edhe nese vota tende nuk behet shumice, dhe qendrimi yt nuk fiton, kjo nuk te pengon ty qe te shprehesh mendimin tend, e ta bindesh edhe ate analfabetin me kohen qe mendimi yt eshte i drejte, dhe mendimi i tij i gabuar. Ne menyre qe ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme, te dy te votoni njesoj."
> 
> Kuptohet, sugjerimi i mikut te ngushte ra ne vesh ne shurdhet, pasi reagimi i tij ishte: "Si mund ta ul une veten ne nivelin e atij analfabetit?!" Dhe miku i tij i urte u nda me te duke i thene: "Nuk te duket paksa hipokrizi qe dobesite e tua personale, si arroganca dhe mendjemadhesia, mundohesh t'ia atribuosh demokracise?!"
> 
> Qe nga ai moment, intelektuali hundperpjete nuk e konsideronte me mik burrin e urte.
> 
> Albo


Mire, nese e ke futur ne thonjeza "intelektualin" kuptohet se per cfare "intelektuali" behet fjale...
E marrim si te vertete tregimin, ok...por nese "turma e njerezve" ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove ka zgjedhur ne menyre *demokratike* ata qe ka zgjedhur, çfare te drejte kane pakicat te bejne ate qe bejne?!

----------

